# husbands with a fetish?



## jenniferttc1

Just wondering if any of ya'll ladies have a husband with a semi weird fetish? :haha:


----------



## ButterflySoul

My boy likes stuff that's public.
As in, we messed around in his backyard and he was like OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG*jizzzed*.
Come to think of it, that may be why I'm pregnant! Haha!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Oh my so does mine! although we hardly do anything dangerous, but when the opportunity comes, he's all for it. 
I've come to realize, that my husband has a werid fetish of me gagging while doing oral sex, to the point of sometimes throwing up, he's not a fan of the throwing up, but he can't seem to get enough of gagging. I think maybe its him thinking that he's to big for me :shrug: :haha:


----------



## tiger

my husband is the same with the gagging ! if i gag you can hear the difference in his voice/moans (sorry tmi :blush: ).
oh and he LOVES it in public, but with a 13mth old, that doesnt happen too often lol :haha:


----------



## jenniferttc1

tiger said:


> my husband is the same with the gagging ! if i gag you can hear the difference in his voice/moans (sorry tmi :blush: ).
> oh and he LOVES it in public, but with a 13mth old, that doesnt happen too often lol :haha:

He finally admitted to it, and I caught on when he would do it harder :blush:


----------



## Tonka106

jenniferttc1 said:


> Oh my so does mine! although we hardly do anything dangerous, but when the opportunity comes, he's all for it.
> I've come to realize, that my husband has a werid fetish of me gagging while doing oral sex, to the point of sometimes throwing up, he's not a fan of the throwing up, but he can't seem to get enough of gagging. I think maybe its him thinking that he's to big for me :shrug: :haha:

My OH is the same! Although I knew about it because when we first started dating I saw some of his internet history ;) ! But he finally admitted to it, I agree I think it's something to do with them feeling "bigger" haha!


----------



## minties

Ugh I HATE gagging! I'm glad mine isn't into it.

My fella has a thing for the back passage (mine not his own lol), sadly for him it's pretty much exit only!

No good for TTc either, silly man.


----------



## jenniferttc1

minties said:


> Ugh I HATE gagging! I'm glad mine isn't into it.
> 
> My fella has a thing for the back passage (mine not his own lol), sadly for him it's pretty much exit only!
> 
> No good for TTc either, silly man.

OMG! thats his main one right there, I think its just wanting what they can't have! I tell him, thats just not for me, its not meant for that! I also use the excuss that we will never get a baby that way! He's been begging me for years to get a stupid "butt plug" from an adult store to work my way up to being able to have sex :nope::nope: 
I REFUSE! lol


----------



## honey08

if he does he aint told me :lol:


----------



## tiger

can i ask what the hell is a butt plug ? :blush: i dont want to google in case my security goes insane .... :haha:


----------



## gaer

Public seems pretty common. Mine likes that too, he also likes me to take over and take control. Sadly I require some priming before I'll do that and he doesnt really put the time in...lol... booooorrrring...


----------



## Andrina

He likes me to lick and suck on his left nipple. It gets him hard.


----------



## wanabeamama

my oh is into backdoor too we have been together 10 years and didnt really use the front at all untill ttc but it has made it difficult as we both know the reason that its in the front for a purpose so takes the fun out of it and also as i dont tell him when im ovulating its difficult to get him to go in the front but then again before and after the fertile period the se is exactly the same as it was before we were ttc so it has kept him very satisfied while ttc and has started to really enjoy "normal" sex too.

Sorry for the tmi


----------



## Fliss

I've got one with a bunches fetish (as in the hairstyle) only a problem cos I HATE the damn style!

Also likes anal... and when we're not actively TTC I'm kinda ok with it too :blush:

Sorry :winkwink:


----------



## jenniferttc1

You know anal wouldnt bother me, but I never could get over how painful it was, I felt like I was being ripped into two down there, We tried a couple times a longggg time ago, and it was just horrible!


----------



## jenniferttc1

tiger said:


> can i ask what the hell is a butt plug ? :blush: i dont want to google in case my security goes insane .... :haha:

Lol, only way I know how to describe it...usually they are in the same of like a bullet, and they have very small, to like one the size of your head (no lie. h ha) But you stick them in your anus, I'm not sure if they are to help you get use to anal sex, or something to keep in there to intensify sex :shrug: 
But it looks painful no matter how small it is! lol


----------



## monalisa81

never heard of a butt plug. LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

jenniferttc1 said:


> You know anal wouldnt bother me, but I never could get over how painful it was, I felt like I was being ripped into two down there, We tried a couple times a longggg time ago, and it was just horrible!

you would find it wayyyy more pleasurable than the front but you just have to really relax and you really have to find a good lube maby use the front first to help you relax and get in the mood,
but for a man who has anal as a fettish nothing in the world will turn him on more and you will find that it will make you amaizingly close as a couple too. My OH is like putty in my hands for days after ;)


----------



## porkypig

my dh always jokes that he'd ike to put it 'im my pupper' and im like hell no!! im sure itd hurt like hell!! i say if you want that, go find a man to do it with!! part of me wonders waht it would feel like, but to be honest i cant see him getting very far, id imagine it be really tight! lol xx


----------



## crystal2010

kinda loving this thread :thumbup: so i have a question my other half is a bit quick not really a prob coz he can go again so thats good, BUT he likes the same postion all the time feet up on his shoulders:blush: which again is good but how can i get him to be more experimental bearing in mind that it really doesnt do it for him at all when im dominant i have tried :dohh: any suggestions????


----------



## wanabeamama

crystal2010 said:


> kinda loving this thread :thumbup: so i have a question my other half is a bit quick not really a prob coz he can go again so thats good, BUT he likes the same postion all the time feet up on his shoulders:blush: which again is good but how can i get him to be more experimental bearing in mind that it really doesnt do it for him at all when im dominant i have tried :dohh: any suggestions????

tell him that your back hurts can you try somthing different or tell him that it would really turn you on if you tried another way or you could buy more magazing and tell him that you would like to try position of the week lol


----------



## crystal2010

wanabeamama said:


> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> kinda loving this thread :thumbup: so i have a question my other half is a bit quick not really a prob coz he can go again so thats good, BUT he likes the same postion all the time feet up on his shoulders:blush: which again is good but how can i get him to be more experimental bearing in mind that it really doesnt do it for him at all when im dominant i have tried :dohh: any suggestions????
> 
> tell him that your back hurts can you try somthing different or tell him that it would really turn you on if you tried another way or you could buy more magazing and tell him that you would like to try position of the week lolClick to expand...

kinda did the mag thing well more the karma sutra and his fav is pretty much running the whole way through he loved that, but yeah think i will try the whole back hurting thing and trying something new. its a good job he's fit x


----------



## wanabeamama

crystal2010 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> kinda loving this thread :thumbup: so i have a question my other half is a bit quick not really a prob coz he can go again so thats good, BUT he likes the same postion all the time feet up on his shoulders:blush: which again is good but how can i get him to be more experimental bearing in mind that it really doesnt do it for him at all when im dominant i have tried :dohh: any suggestions????
> 
> tell him that your back hurts can you try somthing different or tell him that it would really turn you on if you tried another way or you could buy more magazing and tell him that you would like to try position of the week lolClick to expand...
> 
> kinda did the mag thing well more the karma sutra and his fav is pretty much running the whole way through he loved that, but yeah think i will try the whole back hurting thing and trying something new. its a good job he's fit xClick to expand...

haha i know what you mean my oh always wants doggy style lol god men really do get stuck in a rut haha


----------



## crystal2010

wanabeamama said:


> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal2010 said:
> 
> 
> kinda loving this thread :thumbup: so i have a question my other half is a bit quick not really a prob coz he can go again so thats good, BUT he likes the same postion all the time feet up on his shoulders:blush: which again is good but how can i get him to be more experimental bearing in mind that it really doesnt do it for him at all when im dominant i have tried :dohh: any suggestions????
> 
> tell him that your back hurts can you try somthing different or tell him that it would really turn you on if you tried another way or you could buy more magazing and tell him that you would like to try position of the week lolClick to expand...
> 
> kinda did the mag thing well more the karma sutra and his fav is pretty much running the whole way through he loved that, but yeah think i will try the whole back hurting thing and trying something new. its a good job he's fit xClick to expand...
> 
> haha i know what you mean my oh always wants doggy style lol god men really do get stuck in a rut hahaClick to expand...

yep, if its not broke dont fix it:dohh: i might have to get really drunk lol


----------



## swanxxsong

Okay, no offense to anyone at all but I am really, really glad my hubby has no interest in anal. LOL. I'm not judging anyone who's into it because hey, we all have our pleasures in life. ;) But I know for 100% fact that I wouldn't enjoy it. 

That being said, he truly enjoys when I take him by surprise. For example, he was dozing off in bed and I pretty much just ravaged him without warning - he was really into that. He said the element of surprise and not knowing I was waiting to pounce was a huge turn-on for him. So I'm trying to keep that in mind to keep TTC as stress-free as possible. ;)

So not really a strange fetish or anything, but I know what really makes him crazy. :D


----------



## funkym

Mmmmh my OH has a thing about tights?!! I thought it was wierd at the beginning??? He likes to rip the crotch bit apart - is that strange?????????


----------



## monalisa81

funkym said:


> Mmmmh my OH has a thing about tights?!! I thought it was wierd at the beginning??? He likes to rip the crotch bit apart - is that strange?????????

No I don't think it's strange. I advice you to buy a body stocking. I'm sure your DH would like it as they are crotchless. Mine does. LOL!


----------



## funkym

monalisa81 said:


> funkym said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmh my OH has a thing about tights?!! I thought it was wierd at the beginning??? He likes to rip the crotch bit apart - is that strange?????????
> 
> No I don't think it's strange. I advice you to buy a body stocking. I'm sure your DH would like it as they are crotchless. Mine does. LOL!Click to expand...

Where can you get a body stocking from?????????? Never heard of it!!


----------



## monalisa81

funkym said:


> monalisa81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funkym said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmh my OH has a thing about tights?!! I thought it was wierd at the beginning??? He likes to rip the crotch bit apart - is that strange?????????
> 
> No I don't think it's strange. I advice you to buy a body stocking. I'm sure your DH would like it as they are crotchless. Mine does. LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Where can you get a body stocking from?????????? Never heard of it!!Click to expand...

I bought mine from a lingerie store. But you can google it and find a store online or try ebay, amazon,etc.


----------



## mammag

This thread rocks!! My DH loves to do oral (on me) and he also like to choke me and pull my hair, which is crazy cuz he's so sweet and loving all the time, but when we get down to the dirty he likes to be super dominant, it's okay though cuz I just happen to like to be dominated :blush:


----------



## jenniferttc1

funkym said:


> Mmmmh my OH has a thing about tights?!! I thought it was wierd at the beginning??? He likes to rip the crotch bit apart - is that strange?????????

Thats not strange at all! But Im betting you go through alot of stockings! :haha:


----------



## monalisa81

mammag said:


> This thread rocks!! My DH loves to do oral (on me) and he also like to choke me and pull my hair, which is crazy cuz he's so sweet and loving all the time, but when we get down to the dirty he likes to be super dominant, it's okay though cuz I just happen to like to be dominated :blush:

Yep, same here. He's so loving and sweet in real life. LOL!


----------



## jenniferttc1

mammag said:


> This thread rocks!! My DH loves to do oral (on me) and he also like to choke me and pull my hair, which is crazy cuz he's so sweet and loving all the time, but when we get down to the dirty he likes to be super dominant, it's okay though cuz I just happen to like to be dominated :blush:

Gotta have some hair pulling and choking! Its a really good "spice up" to bad my husband hates being slapped and stuff, but he likes to do it to me, only thing Im able to do is scratch the fire out of him.


----------



## jenniferttc1

swanxxsong said:


> Okay, no offense to anyone at all but I am really, really glad my hubby has no interest in anal. LOL. I'm not judging anyone who's into it because hey, we all have our pleasures in life. ;) But I know for 100% fact that I wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> That being said, he truly enjoys when I take him by surprise. For example, he was dozing off in bed and I pretty much just ravaged him without warning - he was really into that. He said the element of surprise and not knowing I was waiting to pounce was a huge turn-on for him. So I'm trying to keep that in mind to keep TTC as stress-free as possible. ;)
> 
> So not really a strange fetish or anything, but I know what really makes him crazy. :D

I've tried it around 10 times in the years we have been together, and no matter what, i just can't get use to it. I end up crying, and feeling like im being ripped apart! Its so painful. To me it doesnt feel natural. My husband likes what he can't have, im sure if I would do it, then he'll stop asking for it ha ha. I'm starting to think some womens built different in that area, I don't know how they get use to something like that! lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

wanabeamama said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> You know anal wouldnt bother me, but I never could get over how painful it was, I felt like I was being ripped into two down there, We tried a couple times a longggg time ago, and it was just horrible!
> 
> you would find it wayyyy more pleasurable than the front but you just have to really relax and you really have to find a good lube maby use the front first to help you relax and get in the mood,
> but for a man who has anal as a fettish nothing in the world will turn him on more and you will find that it will make you amaizingly close as a couple too. My OH is like putty in my hands for days after ;)Click to expand...

I tried relaxing, and with a ton of lube, and nothing worked, it still felt horrible. We use to work on trying to do that to try something new. And it honestly felt sooooo bad, like I was being ripped apart. I tried and failed miserably. I always end up bawling my eyes out during it from the pain. But then again, I can hardly handle my husband in some positions from the vagina. Maybe him being to big is why I can't do the backdoor :shrug:


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

My husband wants to do anal too. We tried one night when I was a little drunk but it hurt too bad he said the head didnt even go in but I was already bleeding (I know TMI)

I read online if it hurts your doing it wrong but he was very gentle and we used KY. I seen Zack and Miri make a porno and it kinda scared me lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

ILoveMySeabee said:


> My husband wants to do anal too. We tried one night when I was a little drunk but it hurt too bad he said the head didnt even go in but I was already bleeding (I know TMI)
> 
> I read online if it hurts your doing it wrong but he was very gentle and we used KY. I seen Zack and Miri make a porno and it kinda scared me lol

When we tried it, it felt like He went all the way in, but nope he said just barley the head of his penis went in. We used astroglide lube and it did nothing to help. He was very gentle but it just wouldn't work. lol


----------



## xsarahxxannx

ha this thread is awesome. 
I did anal a couple of times when I was in highschool with my boyfriend at the time.. and it didn't hurt or bother me at all. (Didn't really enjoy it or anything... but it wasn't uncomfortable). 
My husband and I have tried anal twice and it hurt SO bad! I was crying, it felt like it was tearing me up back there! What is up with that? I wasn't tense or anything because I wasn't expecting it to hurt! We used lube and everything, but it was extremely painful. I won't try again now.


----------



## monalisa81

the thing about anal is using a nice lube and don't let your DH move.
spoon is the best position and the woman should do the moves so you know when to stop and breathe. :blush: going back to my hole now :blush:


----------



## mummymurray74

Ha ha this thread is sooo funny, its really lightened things up for me- thank you girls! I was getting so bogged down and serious with all this ttc stuff, and then i came across this thread and you have had me laughing, some of it sounds very familiar for me!!!!! he he! You are all great, how great you can come on here and talk so openly, its fab! Good luck girls with your ttc and good for us that we can lighten things up and enjoy sex again rather than it being boring ttc, this is the day i decided to get some passion back into our relationship and some hot sex like we were a few months back before i got too stressed out with it all!!!


----------



## mammag

mummymurray74 said:


> Ha ha this thread is sooo funny, its really lightened things up for me- thank you girls! I was getting so bogged down and serious with all this ttc stuff, and then i came across this thread and you have had me laughing, some of it sounds very familiar for me!!!!! he he! You are all great, how great you can come on here and talk so openly, its fab! Good luck girls with your ttc and good for us that we can lighten things up and enjoy sex again rather than it being boring ttc, this is the day i decided to get some passion back into our relationship and some hot sex like we were a few months back before i got too stressed out with it all!!!

Hot sex is always good! Me and DH always have hot sex (literally, we live in Florida and it is AlWAYS sooo hot here!!)


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

I wish my DH would have sex in public. I have begged him to pull over so we could...well you know lol but hes a big chicken....I want to have sex on the beach too but its a little too scary at night and too many people during the day lol

You guys have no problem telling us your husbands fetishes but what about yours??? lol This is gonna get even more interesting


----------



## wanabeamama

wow....... i really feel like a freek now :(


----------



## SillyHale

My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!


----------



## jenniferttc1

wanabeamama said:


> wow....... i really feel like a freek now :(

Aw don't feel that way, im jealous of your talent! Wish I could please my husbands wants but its so hard :(


----------



## jenniferttc1

SillyHale said:


> My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
> Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!

I've heard of women doing anal beads while having sex, suppose to make the orgasims mind blowing. My husband has a problem of trying to stick his finger there while I orgasim. Doesnt feel so well, can't get over the pain. ha ha
My husband is very phobic of touching his anus. Its a very long story of his dad being gay, and then becoming a woman (literally, had his penis turned into a vagina and everything) and I think it backed him away from anything to do with is butt.


----------



## jenniferttc1

mummymurray74 said:


> Ha ha this thread is sooo funny, its really lightened things up for me- thank you girls! I was getting so bogged down and serious with all this ttc stuff, and then i came across this thread and you have had me laughing, some of it sounds very familiar for me!!!!! he he! You are all great, how great you can come on here and talk so openly, its fab! Good luck girls with your ttc and good for us that we can lighten things up and enjoy sex again rather than it being boring ttc, this is the day i decided to get some passion back into our relationship and some hot sex like we were a few months back before i got too stressed out with it all!!!

Try the kitchen or bath room counter, that always spices it up abit :blush: 
Me and my husband have been together since we were seniors in highschool, and we use to have "dangerous" sex and it was always so hot, cause he fear of getting caught.Now since we have been married for 2 1/2 years and have a house, most of the time it stays inthe bedroom, but we'll move it around every now and then if we are in te moment.


----------



## jenniferttc1

My fetish?....hmmm i don't think I have anything to weird. But I have a vibrator that also has a clitorial stimulate on it. Like in the shape of a rabit and I like to use that piece of the vibrator while having sex, it makes orgasims MIND BLOWING!:blush:


----------



## crystal2010

wanabeamama said:


> wow....... i really feel like a freek now :(

Ooh you've got me interested lmao x I will tell ya mine if you tell me yours it looks like this has been the funniest thread of the day x

Soz just read the other bit nah your not a freak, I like getting tied up and bitten lol


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Love this one!

Mine keeps bugging me about anal too, but I just cant do it. It just feels too much like I'm pooing, and poo is not welcome in the bedroom! And I kind of think it's more a wanting what he cant have...only because he's mentioned before how it's not so pleasant for him (he's pretty big, and said it hurts in that small lil hole) but he does go crazy when I let him get his fingers in there. And he's obsessed with feet. He likes positions that leave my feet accessible to him so he can massage them...I actually think that's pretty hot...and at least I know he wont give me flack for getting pedicures all the time! haha. He also likes biting...and not on his neck or ears or anything like that...he likes when I use my teeth during oral....to the extent where it's almost an instant orgasm. OH and he likes using toys (for me) during sex. I do too haha.

I never used to like being on the receiving end of oral, but that's changed  and I'm a sucker for biting and scratching...


----------



## jenniferttc1

MissCourtneyP said:


> Love this one!
> 
> Mine keeps bugging me about anal too, but I just cant do it. It just feels too much like I'm pooing, and poo is not welcome in the bedroom! And I kind of think it's more a wanting what he cant have...only because he's mentioned before how it's not so pleasant for him (he's pretty big, and said it hurts in that small lil hole) but he does go crazy when I let him get his fingers in there. And he's obsessed with feet. He likes positions that leave my feet accessible to him so he can massage them...I actually think that's pretty hot...and at least I know he wont give me flack for getting pedicures all the time! haha. He also likes biting...and not on his neck or ears or anything like that...he likes when I use my teeth during oral....to the extent where it's almost an instant orgasm. OH and he likes using toys (for me) during sex. I do too haha.
> 
> I never used to like being on the receiving end of oral, but that's changed  and I'm a sucker for biting and scratching...

My husband has gotten into bitting me during oral sex. lol it kinda hurts a little, but its also quiet amazing. Its a weird mixture I guess. Kinda like if you use ice during oral. Its so cold, but then its also really hot to use! ha ha if you get what im saying!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

jenniferttc1 said:


> SillyHale said:
> 
> 
> My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
> Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!
> 
> I've heard of women doing anal beads while having sex, suppose to make the orgasims mind blowing. My husband has a problem of trying to stick his finger there while I orgasim. Doesnt feel so well, can't get over the pain. ha ha
> My husband is very phobic of touching his anus. Its a very long story of his dad being gay, and then becoming a woman (literally, had his penis turned into a vagina and everything) and I think it backed him away from anything to do with is butt.Click to expand...


My ex (My daughters father) is right smack in the middle of transitioning from a man to a woman. It's definitely not easy, and I can understand your husbands aversion. Way TMI here, but my ex used to LOVE having something in the back door during sex, and let me tell you, they have an insanely hard job!! haha so I like to give my OH a break and go on top sometimes. AND even if he said that he liked having something in the back door for the orgasm intensity (which I fully believe is true) I just wouldnt be able to do it..I LIKE that he wont let me touch his bum.


----------



## jenniferttc1

SillyHale said:


> My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
> Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!

OH MY, dh has been begging me to let him do it on my face, coming up with excuses that its good protein for my skin! ha ha I finally caved and told him if he bought a butt plug, the smallest one possible, i'd try it. But im not walking in that adult store and buying it! ha ha


----------



## jenniferttc1

MissCourtneyP said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyHale said:
> 
> 
> My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
> Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!
> 
> I've heard of women doing anal beads while having sex, suppose to make the orgasims mind blowing. My husband has a problem of trying to stick his finger there while I orgasim. Doesnt feel so well, can't get over the pain. ha ha
> My husband is very phobic of touching his anus. Its a very long story of his dad being gay, and then becoming a woman (literally, had his penis turned into a vagina and everything) and I think it backed him away from anything to do with is butt.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ex (My daughters father) is right smack in the middle of transitioning from a man to a woman. It's definitely not easy, and I can understand your husbands aversion. Way TMI here, but my ex used to LOVE having something in the back door during sex, and let me tell you, they have an insanely hard job!! haha so I like to give my OH a break and go on top sometimes. AND even if he said that he liked having something in the back door for the orgasm intensity (which I fully believe is true) I just wouldnt be able to do it..I LIKE that he wont let me touch his bum.Click to expand...

It was very hard for my husband to deal with. His dad did it when he was little around 6-8 I think? Thats somthing tha is hard for a little kid to understand. And he had alot of fights with people in highschool over it. I'm glad he doesnt let me do it, and I won't put anything near his bum, I have a fear of him turning gay on me. They say thats where the male g-spot is. But i think even women it intensifies the orgasim. Its something painful, and dangerous I guess. Just like choking, pulling hair, bitting, and slapping does while you have an orgasiim.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

jenniferttc1 said:


> MissCourtneyP said:
> 
> 
> Love this one!
> 
> Mine keeps bugging me about anal too, but I just cant do it. It just feels too much like I'm pooing, and poo is not welcome in the bedroom! And I kind of think it's more a wanting what he cant have...only because he's mentioned before how it's not so pleasant for him (he's pretty big, and said it hurts in that small lil hole) but he does go crazy when I let him get his fingers in there. And he's obsessed with feet. He likes positions that leave my feet accessible to him so he can massage them...I actually think that's pretty hot...and at least I know he wont give me flack for getting pedicures all the time! haha. He also likes biting...and not on his neck or ears or anything like that...he likes when I use my teeth during oral....to the extent where it's almost an instant orgasm. OH and he likes using toys (for me) during sex. I do too haha.
> 
> I never used to like being on the receiving end of oral, but that's changed  and I'm a sucker for biting and scratching...
> 
> My husband has gotten into bitting me during oral sex. lol it kinda hurts a little, but its also quiet amazing. Its a weird mixture I guess. Kinda like if you use ice during oral. Its so cold, but then its also really hot to use! ha ha if you get what im saying!Click to expand...

OMG yes! I forgot ice! We love ice (well, he mostly loved my reaction to ice)


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

oooh After sex I make dh lay down and I get on top of him and kinda rub against him it has to be right after sex when its wet.....amazing orgasim lol


----------



## jenniferttc1

MissCourtneyP said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCourtneyP said:
> 
> 
> Love this one!
> 
> Mine keeps bugging me about anal too, but I just cant do it. It just feels too much like I'm pooing, and poo is not welcome in the bedroom! And I kind of think it's more a wanting what he cant have...only because he's mentioned before how it's not so pleasant for him (he's pretty big, and said it hurts in that small lil hole) but he does go crazy when I let him get his fingers in there. And he's obsessed with feet. He likes positions that leave my feet accessible to him so he can massage them...I actually think that's pretty hot...and at least I know he wont give me flack for getting pedicures all the time! haha. He also likes biting...and not on his neck or ears or anything like that...he likes when I use my teeth during oral....to the extent where it's almost an instant orgasm. OH and he likes using toys (for me) during sex. I do too haha.
> 
> I never used to like being on the receiving end of oral, but that's changed  and I'm a sucker for biting and scratching...
> 
> My husband has gotten into bitting me during oral sex. lol it kinda hurts a little, but its also quiet amazing. Its a weird mixture I guess. Kinda like if you use ice during oral. Its so cold, but then its also really hot to use! ha ha if you get what im saying!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG yes! I forgot ice! We love ice (well, he mostly loved my reaction to ice)Click to expand...

Im a big fan of the ice, oral and rubbing all over the body:thumbup: 
There are just so many things you can use to spice the love up, and be closer to one another


----------



## jenniferttc1

ILoveMySeabee said:


> oooh After sex I make dh lay down and I get on top of him and kinda rub against him it has to be right after sex when its wet.....amazing orgasim lol

ohhhhh I'll have to try that:thumbup: 
How did you come up with that?


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

jenniferttc1 said:


> ILoveMySeabee said:
> 
> 
> oooh After sex I make dh lay down and I get on top of him and kinda rub against him it has to be right after sex when its wet.....amazing orgasim lol
> 
> ohhhhh I'll have to try that:thumbup:
> How did you come up with that?Click to expand...

One time (a looong time ago) when he got done (he was on top) it rubbed against me and I was like " WHOA!!! :lol:" :laundry: So I made him keep doing it but he got tired so I got on top and did it and it was even better :blush:


----------



## swanxxsong

wanabeamama said:


> wow....... i really feel like a freek now :(

You're not a freak! At all. Everyone's different, and that's what's awesome. :D <3


----------



## swanxxsong

jenniferttc1 said:


> My fetish?....hmmm i don't think I have anything to weird. But I have a vibrator that also has a clitorial stimulate on it. Like in the shape of a rabit and I like to use that piece of the vibrator while having sex, it makes orgasims MIND BLOWING!:blush:

MY ROOMMATE IN COLLEGE HAD THE BUNNY. I've heard it works wonders.

My own fetish? Hm. I love being bitten. Not omg vampire draw blood, but I do enjoy a nibble or more. Mmm. Just the thought... ;)

I also really enjoy foreplay which, thankfully, so does he. Prolonging things is (usually) just so much fun. 

And well, the daring public rendezvous is always fun and thrilling. :3


I also enjoy LOLing at porn. That's not a fetish, I just enjoy watching it while tipsy for the sake and giggling at the silly parts. (I'm talking things like the pornos based off movies, like Pirates? ARR PIRATE HUNTERRRR) I never tried having sex while porn was on because well... I'd probably just get all distracted. Sensory overload!


----------



## jenniferttc1

swanxxsong said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> My fetish?....hmmm i don't think I have anything to weird. But I have a vibrator that also has a clitorial stimulate on it. Like in the shape of a rabit and I like to use that piece of the vibrator while having sex, it makes orgasims MIND BLOWING!:blush:
> 
> MY ROOMMATE IN COLLEGE HAD THE BUNNY. I've heard it works wonders.
> 
> My own fetish? Hm. I love being bitten. Not omg vampire draw blood, but I do enjoy a nibble or more. Mmm. Just the thought... ;)
> 
> I also really enjoy foreplay which, thankfully, so does he. Prolonging things is (usually) just so much fun.
> 
> And well, the daring public rendezvous is always fun and thrilling. :3
> 
> 
> I also enjoy LOLing at porn. That's not a fetish, I just enjoy watching it while tipsy for the sake and giggling at the silly parts. (I'm talking things like the pornos based off movies, like Pirates? ARR PIRATE HUNTERRRR) I never tried having sex while porn was on because well... I'd probably just get all distracted. Sensory overload!Click to expand...

I love being bitten, except on my thighs which for some reason he always does it, even though i tell him I hate it cause it hurts! 
And as for porn, I don't like the "serious porn" lol I like the funny ones that are so bad, you just like to watch fo giggles and entertainment. I have to say the best one I have seen was a really big dude, and a very tiny 3 foot girl. ha ha


----------



## LauraJoanne

Me and my DF have great sex but he has one senario that he loves to do all the time (we do it quite often) likes me to start by like pestering him fo sex, me trying to turn him on. me on top kissing and nibbling his neck, putting my hand on this throught and getting a little rough. thats when he takes the control and is totaly domanint. ( my fave thing is having my hair pulled :D )


----------



## LauraJoanne

Loving this tread. everyones talking so freely :D ahahaha xxxx


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

ILoveMySeabee said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILoveMySeabee said:
> 
> 
> oooh After sex I make dh lay down and I get on top of him and kinda rub against him it has to be right after sex when its wet.....amazing orgasim lol
> 
> ohhhhh I'll have to try that:thumbup:
> How did you come up with that?Click to expand...
> 
> One time (a looong time ago) when he got done (he was on top) it rubbed against me and I was like " WHOA!!! :lol:" :laundry: So I made him keep doing it but he got tired so I got on top and did it and it was even better :blush:Click to expand...

I have no idea how the washer got there lol but it should be there


----------



## wanabeamama

haha just had the convo with my oh lol and we have been through everything possible and its come down to me dressed as a naughty school girl with a packed lunch and in my lunchbox i will have some whiped cream, chocolate, cherrys (because we onced used cherry lube so its kind of a nautghy seacrate turn on) oh and maby a big lollypop haha so we can share a naughty picnic and i will have a school book and my homework i will draw naughty pics of what i want him to do lol
ooooo i think i will save this for when i ovulate to take our minds of it ;)


----------



## MissCourtneyP

swanxxsong said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> My fetish?....hmmm i don't think I have anything to weird. But I have a vibrator that also has a clitorial stimulate on it. Like in the shape of a rabit and I like to use that piece of the vibrator while having sex, it makes orgasims MIND BLOWING!:blush:
> 
> MY ROOMMATE IN COLLEGE HAD THE BUNNY. I've heard it works wonders.
> 
> My own fetish? Hm. I love being bitten. Not omg vampire draw blood, but I do enjoy a nibble or more. Mmm. Just the thought... ;)
> 
> I also really enjoy foreplay which, thankfully, so does he. Prolonging things is (usually) just so much fun.
> 
> And well, the daring public rendezvous is always fun and thrilling. :3
> 
> 
> I also enjoy LOLing at porn. That's not a fetish, I just enjoy watching it while tipsy for the sake and giggling at the silly parts. (I'm talking things like the pornos based off movies, like Pirates? ARR PIRATE HUNTERRRR) I never tried having sex while porn was on because well... I'd probably just get all distracted. Sensory overload!Click to expand...

We're big on foreplay too. He reallllllly likes foreplay, and sometimes likes to really get me going, but not have sex. When we first started dating there was one night when we fooled around for 6 hours, but never had sex. We still refer to that night of "6 hrs of foreplay" and I bug him about it all the time lol. we love foreplay!


----------



## Heather9603

Well DH is into the back door action. (On me, not him, he won't let me NEAR his bum lol) He knows we can't do much anal sex because I have a Hemorrhoids. As in the kind that flares up pretty much ever time I poop and I bleed. So unless I am drunk and really relaxed, anal doesn't really happen! And I do enjoy anal, its just painful most of the time. 

Although he still settles for playing around with his finger if we are in like a doggy or reverse cowgirl position.

He's also into the crotchless stockings. Either that or thigh highs stockings. And he's into skirts. Something about doing it with clothes on gets him going lol.


----------



## SillyHale

jenniferttc1 said:


> SillyHale said:
> 
> 
> My DH loves loves when I gag too. And if we weren't ttc right now I'd let him squirt all over my face because he thinks that's hot, but we can't waste any good seed! :haha: My DH's favourite position is also doggy style and I think that's because he'd really like to do anal. So far we've only been able to use fingers because I've tried anal before and it does hurt. I can't relax. I told DH if he buys a butt plug I'm all for trying. It's not my thing but I'd do it for him. But I definitely need some help with it. He's even googled ways to make anal easier on me! :)
> Picking my fetish would be tough. I have some ideas in my head that I would like to try but DH isn't really for them :haha: I've heard that inserting anal beads into him and then waiting until he's orgasming to pull them out is supposed to give them a mind-blowing orgasm. He's not really for me sticking things up his butt though, even though he wants me to like that!
> 
> OH MY, dh has been begging me to let him do it on my face, coming up with excuses that its good protein for my skin! ha ha I finally caved and told him if he bought a butt plug, the smallest one possible, i'd try it. But im not walking in that adult store and buying it! ha haClick to expand...

Ya they must just want to feel like pornstars or something. I don't know what the appeal is but I'll do it in the shower so I can wash up right away :)


----------



## BeesBella

Just caught up with this tread and loving it, especially as the only guy I have slept with is my current boyfriend so it's nice to hear other things if ya know what I mean !

My man likes being in charge and ordering me around, I dress up as like a schoolgirl or french maid and basically cook and clean and let him order me around. He also wants to try anal and we have tried to do it before but I ended up bleeding, I kinda like the idea of it too, so when we are back at ours (visiting family atm) I might try it again.

Personally, I love toys =) I have so many different toys and I love using them by myself or with OH. I used to be a lot more confident when it came to sex but since gaining loads of weight I kinda just want it "wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am" style. Am desperately trying to lose weight to make my sex life hot again !

For those wanting sex toys, try LoveHoney, they are amazing, so cheap compared to Ann Summers and also free delivery and also Wickedelic is good for outfits ;-)


----------



## xsarahxxannx

BeesBella said:


> Just caught up with this tread and loving it, especially as the only guy I have slept with is my current boyfriend so it's nice to hear other things if ya know what I mean !
> 
> My man likes being in charge and ordering me around, I dress up as like a schoolgirl or french maid and basically cook and clean and let him order me around. He also wants to try anal and we have tried to do it before but I ended up bleeding, I kinda like the idea of it too, so when we are back at ours (visiting family atm) I might try it again.
> 
> Personally, I love toys =) I have so many different toys and I love using them by myself or with OH. I used to be a lot more confident when it came to sex but since gaining loads of weight I kinda just want it "wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am" style. Am desperately trying to lose weight to make my sex life hot again !
> 
> For those wanting sex toys, try LoveHoney, they are amazing, so cheap compared to Ann Summers and also free delivery and also Wickedelic is good for outfits ;-)


I know what you mean about weight gain and sex! I have gained a lot of weight since my husband and I got married, and I feel like it has taken a toll on our sex life as well. I don't really feel sexy anymore so I don't get into sex like I used to.


----------



## wanabeamama

BeesBella said:


> Just caught up with this tread and loving it, especially as the only guy I have slept with is my current boyfriend so it's nice to hear other things if ya know what I mean !
> 
> My man likes being in charge and ordering me around, I dress up as like a schoolgirl or french maid and basically cook and clean and let him order me around. He also wants to try anal and we have tried to do it before but I ended up bleeding, I kinda like the idea of it too, so when we are back at ours (visiting family atm) I might try it again.
> 
> Personally, I love toys =) I have so many different toys and I love using them by myself or with OH. I used to be a lot more confident when it came to sex but since gaining loads of weight I kinda just want it "wham-bam-thank-you-ma'am" style. Am desperately trying to lose weight to make my sex life hot again !
> 
> For those wanting sex toys, try LoveHoney, they are amazing, so cheap compared to Ann Summers and also free delivery and also Wickedelic is good for outfits ;-)

i say if you want to try anal again you need to get in a really hot bubble bath to relax with just candle light and a glass of wine then get oh to join you and get lots of slippery soap and get him to use his fingers first it will get you nice and relaxed and you will feel nice and clean there too so you wont be paranoid once your nice and relaxed grap some baby oil as mose lubes are water based now and get him to play with you at the front at the same time that should do the trick ;)


----------



## BeesBella

It's horrible, I have gained 4stone (56lb) and I hate it and worst thing is, even OH doesn't seem to want sex anymore, but it's not just sex, he hasn't even attempted to take a picture of me when we are on a day out of anything in ages. I am really bad controlling what I eat so have started on diet drinks for breakfast and lunch (because I never usually eat breakfast) and fruit for snack and salad and grilled tofu for dinner and also drinking loads of water. When I dropped from 10stone to 8stone in like 4 months it was because I had just had my tonsils out and my throat was in agony and I was drinking about 8-10 litres a day so I am deffo gunna up my water drinking !

Thanks for the advice wanabeamama, will deffo have to try that. I think another problem is, I finish really quickly, especially with back passage being stimulated, and after than I just don't feel like it anymore, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> Well DH is into the back door action. (On me, not him, he won't let me NEAR his bum lol) He knows we can't do much anal sex because I have a Hemorrhoids. As in the kind that flares up pretty much ever time I poop and I bleed. So unless I am drunk and really relaxed, anal doesn't really happen! And I do enjoy anal, its just painful most of the time.
> 
> Although he still settles for playing around with his finger if we are in like a doggy or reverse cowgirl position.
> 
> He's also into the crotchless stockings. Either that or thigh highs stockings. And he's into skirts. Something about doing it with clothes on gets him going lol.


I think I might have to invest in some stockings!! Mines got a major foot worship thing goin on (he's never admitted it to me...but I have my ways ;) ) and seems to have a thing for stockings..I never thought of using them in the bedroom though...now my brain is working haha.


----------



## Heather9603

MissCourtneyP said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Well DH is into the back door action. (On me, not him, he won't let me NEAR his bum lol) He knows we can't do much anal sex because I have a Hemorrhoids. As in the kind that flares up pretty much ever time I poop and I bleed. So unless I am drunk and really relaxed, anal doesn't really happen! And I do enjoy anal, its just painful most of the time.
> 
> Although he still settles for playing around with his finger if we are in like a doggy or reverse cowgirl position.
> 
> He's also into the crotchless stockings. Either that or thigh highs stockings. And he's into skirts. Something about doing it with clothes on gets him going lol.
> 
> 
> I think I might have to invest in some stockings!! Mines got a major foot worship thing goin on (he's never admitted it to me...but I have my ways ;) ) and seems to have a thing for stockings..I never thought of using them in the bedroom though...now my brain is working haha.Click to expand...

Pair it with a mini skirt, some knee high boots, and a tight bra or top and you have yourself a winner!

I forgot DH is also into spanking me. I don't always like it though, its like 50/50 haha.


----------



## KittyMcKeen

I have been giggling like a lunatic reading this and telling my fiance what I've read because the anal thing is a lot like him! He says he only mentions it because it annoys me but I'm never quite convinced!

Biting my back is a major fetish for him and I love the pain too so it works out well. That and me scratching him. Also, ever since I came home slightly drunk one night, put on a mini skirt and bra and gave him a lap dance that's now one of his favourites. Apparently when that happens my name is actually Candy and I'm a lap dancer he likes to frequent :haha: The other night we were just sitting watching tv and he says, quite casually, "not seen Candy in a while..."


----------



## Jerenet

I just had to comment on this because I thought it was really funny :) My OH and I are both considered "freaks" and are highly active in our local fetish community. So, I couldn't really identify any particular "fetishes" of his, because it seems normal to me...


----------



## Ifwisheswere

Lmao I think I'm the kinky one in my relationship, poor OH was so normal before he met me


----------



## MissCourtneyP

BeesBella said:


> It's horrible, I have gained 4stone (56lb) and I hate it and worst thing is, even OH doesn't seem to want sex anymore, but it's not just sex, he hasn't even attempted to take a picture of me when we are on a day out of anything in ages. I am really bad controlling what I eat so have started on diet drinks for breakfast and lunch (because I never usually eat breakfast) and fruit for snack and salad and grilled tofu for dinner and also drinking loads of water. When I dropped from 10stone to 8stone in like 4 months it was because I had just had my tonsils out and my throat was in agony and I was drinking about 8-10 litres a day so I am deffo gunna up my water drinking !
> 
> Thanks for the advice wanabeamama, will deffo have to try that. I think another problem is, I finish really quickly, especially with back passage being stimulated, and after than I just don't feel like it anymore, if you know what I mean.


Water is HUGE in helping with weightloss. More-so than most people realize I think...it's what filters our bodies! What I've done (just to be healthier in general, and get enough fluids) is order water instead of whatever other drink I would normally get. So when I'm at work I have my bottle of water, that ends up getting refilled multiple times a day, and then when we go for dinner I order water, etc etc....it's really amazing how much more you take in without even realizing it!


----------



## geogem

I love love love this thread - its nice to know that everyone has their little things! 

Hubby, pretty much likes anything that is a little out of the box, anal, hair pulling etc I do enjoy anal too now we have got the hang of it without it hurting! 

Me..... well ..... would it be wrong to admit I like playing with his bum??....

not anything to big but a bit of a finger or butt plug..... he wasnt convinced he'd like it at first but now he goes wild for it.....I showed him!! lol. I think I enjoy it when he enjoys it as its just something a little naughty!! 

mind you.... pretty much anything a little naughty turns me on! I love dressing up, we watch porn together and try pretty much every position in the book.

Wow ..... never thought i'd admit all of that to someone,:blush:


----------



## Heather9603

Its okay Geogem, the "taboo" stuff gets me going too. I just wish DH was into it more!

Like I enjoy sucking his nipples, and he hates it haha. I also enjoy a little pain, which actually he doesn't mind that one. But I have to tell him when I'm enjoying it! haha. I think it depends on where I'm at in my cycle. When I'm Oving, I'm WAY more into the kink!


----------



## geogem

oh hell yeah, i'm way worse when i am ov'ing!! 

I thought it was the men that was supposed to be the kinky ones.... not in my house!


----------



## taylorxx

ILoveMySeabee said:


> I wish my DH would have sex in public. I have begged him to pull over so we could...well you know lol but hes a big chicken....I want to have sex on the beach too but its a little too scary at night and too many people during the day lol
> 
> You guys have no problem telling us your husbands fetishes but what about yours??? lol This is gonna get even more interesting

Sex on the beach really isn't that great to be honest. OH & I did it twice and sand kept getting into my lady part and it felt like sandpaper lol. It kept blowing in our faces too haha. The last time we almost got caught LOL it was so embarrassing! hahah


----------



## Heather9603

geogem said:


> oh hell yeah, i'm way worse when i am ov'ing!!
> 
> I thought it was the men that was supposed to be the kinky ones.... not in my house!

Dh LOVES Ov sex! My boobs look great, I'm usually glowing, my skin is usually more clear, and I'm obviously very horny! lol.


----------



## mom22boys

LMBO!!!! Awwwww I feel so normal now after reading thru these!

We had sex in the Deer Stand one time, in the summer we like to go out in our pool at night! FUN FUN!!

As far as really weird things there are not any other than the nasty movie every now and then!


----------



## jenniferttc1

I'm so suprised with all the responses ladies, I was so sure I'd get atleast one girl in here complaining about our language! ha ha


----------



## Squishy

jenniferttc1 said:


> I'm so suprised with all the responses ladies, I was so sure I'd get atleast one girl in here complaining about our language! ha ha

SHOCKHORROR OMG will you keep the noise down in here! XD :twisted: :happydance: lol 

@Bees - I completely get the whole weight gain too :( I've put on so much too, and it's definitly made it harder to just enjoy myself in the bedroom -.-
Which sucks cause I'm very into sex, fantasies, kinkiness etc but we no longer have sex for 'fun'. :(

DH isn't that into sex - which I was shocked by when we first started dating etc, but I still love him to bits XD - and I've asked him lotsa times if he has fetishes but nada (frustrates the hell out of me I can tell you!!). And with the extra weight it's made it worse. Luckily the ttc has brought us closer together in that way for the better I believe. 

DH also is super sensitive and will go off really early sometimes, so any tips to stop that would be awesome!! Or any tips to try get him more into sex! :D

Wish we could get a sex overhaul - if you know what I mean - I dont orgasm at all with DH, but can make myself orgasm on my own in a heartbeat. /sigh (love my rabbit lol). A big thing for me in bed, dunno if it would be a fetish or not, but I love it when DH stimulates me by his hand going round the back instead of in front - seems more naughty lol. :D Oooh and yeah outdoor sex is a big thing for me (or at least it used to be b4 time with DH).

I know I want to try a whole load of different things in bed, but I need him to be willing and it not always be me initiating it.

any advice appreciated <3


----------



## Heather9603

Squishy said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so suprised with all the responses ladies, I was so sure I'd get atleast one girl in here complaining about our language! ha ha
> 
> SHOCKHORROR OMG will you keep the noise down in here! XD :twisted: :happydance: lol
> 
> @Bees - I completely get the whole weight gain too :( I've put on so much too, and it's definitly made it harder to just enjoy myself in the bedroom -.-
> Which sucks cause I'm very into sex, fantasies, kinkiness etc but we no longer have sex for 'fun'. :(
> 
> DH isn't that into sex - which I was shocked by when we first started dating etc, but I still love him to bits XD - and I've asked him lotsa times if he has fetishes but nada (frustrates the hell out of me I can tell you!!). And with the extra weight it's made it worse. Luckily the ttc has brought us closer together in that way for the better I believe.
> 
> DH also is super sensitive and will go off really early sometimes, so any tips to stop that would be awesome!! Or any tips to try get him more into sex! :D
> 
> Wish we could get a sex overhaul - if you know what I mean - I dont orgasm at all with DH, but can make myself orgasm on my own in a heartbeat. /sigh (love my rabbit lol). A big thing for me in bed, dunno if it would be a fetish or not, but I love it when DH stimulates me by his hand going round the back instead of in front - seems more naughty lol. :D Oooh and yeah outdoor sex is a big thing for me (or at least it used to be b4 time with DH).
> 
> I know I want to try a whole load of different things in bed, but I need him to be willing and it not always be me initiating it.
> 
> any advice appreciated <3Click to expand...

Have you ever tried to use a bullet during sex? Its SUPER fun to figure out what positions allow you to hold it. Our best are doggy and girl on top where I'm more standing on my knees with my back straight up (So like I'm sitting on him, not leaning forward at all)

Also to get him to last longer, if he feels close, have him squeeze the base of his penis. And I mean SQUEEZE pretty hard. It cuts off the blood flow making the penis stay hard (kind of like a c*ck ring without having to actually have one on the whole time)

Which speaking of, you can try a c*ck ring. They have ones that have a little built in bullet vibe. We used to use C*ck rings but they didn't really work for us, they just kept sliding off. :blush: DH is pretty long...but he lacks in the girth department.....lol. But he's fine for me because I have a narrow vagina :haha:


----------



## Squishy

Oooh thanks for the tips Heather... off to abuse the google search engine now - curious about this bullet! XD


----------



## Squishy

:O At first glance it sounds AWESOME... why have I not heard about this before?! lol


----------



## Heather9603

Squishy said:


> :O At first glance it sounds AWESOME... why have I not heard about this before?! lol

Like just a regular bullet vibe!? I don't know if you've been using a rabbit!!!! lol. But they are awesome!

But I would recommended getting rechargeable batteries. Energizer makes a pretty good set and they are not too expensive. I think the wall charger is like 15 bucks and it comes with two batteries, and a pack of four are like 10-15 bucks. Which obviously seems like a lot, but when you a good 100 uses out of them, its worth it!

And this post is just making me realize that I am off restrictions. I dislocated two ribs and was told to pretty much do nothing but rest for the last three weeks. I got off restriction yesterday but had a horrible migraine. So DH and I need to hit the sack!!! lol. Nothing kinky though, don't want to un do all my chiropractors hard work :haha:


----------



## Jess137

I love this thread! I'm NORMAL!!! (Haven't considered myself normal for a long time!)

We do anal pretty often, DH loves it, but I have hemorrhoids that flare up sometimes with anal. I enjoy it also, it feels really good but I have to really concentrate on relaxing and go really slow at first otherwise it hurts. DH love to have his nipples licked/sucked, which probably isn't that weird, but he LOVES it. He also like to give me oral, which is good because I can't finish just with penetration. DH has also recently discovered that he likes it when I give him oral but he stands up and has me just sit still and he moves himself, I think he feels like he is in a porno! Gonna have to knock this stuff off though, can't make a baby like that!

I don't have any weird fetishes but I do like thinking about taboo stuff, like being dominated, etc. but haven't actually tried being dominated iykwim. Lots of ideas here though, I'll have to keep up with this thread!


----------



## Squishy

Heather9603 said:


> Squishy said:
> 
> 
> :O At first glance it sounds AWESOME... why have I not heard about this before?! lol
> 
> Like just a regular bullet vibe!? I don't know if you've been using a rabbit!!!! lol. But they are awesome!
> 
> But I would recommended getting rechargeable batteries. Energizer makes a pretty good set and they are not too expensive. I think the wall charger is like 15 bucks and it comes with two batteries, and a pack of four are like 10-15 bucks. Which obviously seems like a lot, but when you a good 100 uses out of them, its worth it!
> 
> And this post is just making me realize that I am off restrictions. I dislocated two ribs and was told to pretty much do nothing but rest for the last three weeks. I got off restriction yesterday but had a horrible migraine. So DH and I need to hit the sack!!! lol. Nothing kinky though, don't want to un do all my chiropractors hard work :haha:Click to expand...

Ok I have returned sex-toy educated! \o/ and OMG soo excited! So I went searching for a bullet, found many a couple that I like the look of and which I will buy.. but then I stumbled on this baby - its called We-Vibe II - shaped like a C, one bits fits inside you and the other bit on your clit and its vibrates \o/ while also allowing plenty of room for your partner to enter too. (Now if it would also do the washing and ironing I would be in HEAVEN.) It's expensive but looks so bloody awesome. 

Anyhoo, its ordered with a whole load of other goodies, incl stuff to delay DH. No idea why I never thought of going on a sex-toy shopping spree before - you would've thought I would with the problems we have :dohh: - so thankies girlies for this thread and making the light-bulb switch on! :D

Heather - dare I ask how you dislocated two ribs?  And lol try not to hurt yourselves in your post sex-drought^  hehe.

...Now I must try be patient and not tear the parcel out of the postmans hands when my goodies arrive. :happydance:


----------



## jenniferttc1

ladies you should try some sex games!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Also I recommend these!!! 
https://www.adameve.com/adult-sex-toys/vibrators/rabbit-vibrators-c-1046.aspx 
we all know how important enjoying sex is during ttc, and lets face it, most women alone can't orgasim with just sex. I usully turn the vibrator backwards to wear I only use the rabbit part while having sex, and its WONDERFUL! I have two of the vibrators on the first row, its the forth one, its also has these beads in the inside that rotate (but i don't like them it kinda hurts!) so you can choose any you like, its basically something awesome to use when your in the mood and home alone, but somethig you can flip around and use during intercourse! :) 

https://www.adameve.com/adult-sex-toys/vibrators/rabbit-vibrators-c-1046.aspx


----------



## Heather9603

Squishy. I havn't tried the C shape thing, but I've seen it. I've tried out quite a few toys over the years, but I still go back to my bullet! lol. I like the oval shaped one more than the egg shaped one. I like the smooth and even :haha:

One of my favorites though other then the vibe is this dildo, but its not shaped like a penis. I don't want to get in trouble for posting links but google "Jelly fun flex g-spot". Its a pink curved dildo. Once you put it in, it curves up perfectly to hit the g-spot. Sometimes if DH gets off too quick, I'll finish with that plus the bullet vibe. He's pretty good about it and doesn't mind lending a hand!

Jen: We've tried games, but it wasn't for us. But I think its worth a shot! but we have played regular family games and made them naughty. Think strip poker but with family games! haha. And we even once turned the wholesome family game of Life into a drinking game with my sister! Everytime you landed on a life tile spot, you had to take a shot and the other players had to take a half shot. It wasn't very well planned out, because we ALL were landing on life tiles every turn! We were all plastered after about 1/3 of the game.

Funny thing is the next morning we went downstairs to make breakfast, and all of our little cars on the game board were parked crooked, backwards, or upside down. We all had a good laugh about our life cars drinking and driving!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Heather9603 said:


> Squishy. I havn't tried the C shape thing, but I've seen it. I've tried out quite a few toys over the years, but I still go back to my bullet! lol. I like the oval shaped one more than the egg shaped one. I like the smooth and even :haha:
> 
> One of my favorites though other then the vibe is this dildo, but its not shaped like a penis. I don't want to get in trouble for posting links but google "Jelly fun flex g-spot". Its a pink curved dildo. Once you put it in, it curves up perfectly to hit the g-spot. Sometimes if DH gets off too quick, I'll finish with that plus the bullet vibe. He's pretty good about it and doesn't mind lending a hand!
> 
> Jen: We've tried games, but it wasn't for us. But I think its worth a shot! but we have played regular family games and made them naughty. Think strip poker but with family games! haha. And we even once turned the wholesome family game of Life into a drinking game with my sister! Everytime you landed on a life tile spot, you had to take a shot and the other players had to take a half shot. It wasn't very well planned out, because we ALL were landing on life tiles every turn! We were all plastered after about 1/3 of the game.
> 
> Funny thing is the next morning we went downstairs to make breakfast, and all of our little cars on the game board were parked crooked, backwards, or upside down. We all had a good laugh about our life cars drinking and driving!

I havent tried any games yet, but my husband loves new things! We really need something to spice up the sex life after now on 19 cycles off ttc. So im willing to try anything to get the bond back, and tonight I think I succeeded! :)))


----------



## jenniferttc1

Tell me ladies what new things you tried recently or tonight! 
Tonight AF got me, after I got home from going out for a few margarita's with hubby, and some cousins :( Not to upset since I've already confirmed no ovulation with 2 months of progestrone test, and will be starting 6 months of clomid next cycle:) 
But tonight since AF started and I was in the mood after drinking, I snuck in the shower with hubby and did oral for a minute, and told him there was more where that came from when he got to the bed, two minutes later he showed up and we played with the rabbit toy and then finished him off with oral, and then rabbit on me again:) It really felt so spiced up, and didnt think about ttc once while doing it, it was so refreshing!


----------



## Marini_Mare

haha this thread is great! we did it on the stairs last night, almost made it to the bedroom! :haha: :winkwink: some reason hubby is a lot more frisky since we decided to stop with the bcp & see "what happens" :rofl:


----------



## wanabeamama

haha my oh is jelous of viabrators lol but we have an expandable butplug you can also get expandable dildos too he loves being in controll of the pump and it has a relese button so it shrinks again then you can pump it up again a little at a time ;)


----------



## PoasCrazy

I love anal. Go get anal-eze. It will numb you up and it wont hurt as bad. Once you try it you never know , you might love it. If you feel like you need to poop during , stop and wait until another day. Your insides are too irritated to continue .... soorrry if TMI


----------



## monalisa81

I just wish there is a "like" button on this thread. I had soo many favorite answers here. I was a little ashamed yesterday confessing about anal. now I know we're not freaks! LOL!
It's also nice to watch porn together and having read all the recent answers now I want to buy some toys. LOL!!


----------



## Ifwisheswere

monalisa81 said:


> I just wish there is a "like" button on this thread. I had soo many favorite answers here. I was a little ashamed yesterday confessing about anal. now I know we're not freaks! LOL!
> It's also nice to watch porn together and having read all the recent answers now I want to buy some toys. LOL!!

Lol I agree about the like button 

I've always enjoyed anal and pleased my current partner does too  he does rather enjoy using toys so I'm rather spoilt as he's always encouraging me to buy more. I love dressing up and have a mass of underwear & lingerie but these are mainly about making me feel sexy so since I've been with my OH I've never needed the outfits. 

I agree about watching porn, I do sometimes get the giggles though but it's great for ideas ;)


----------



## monalisa81

I can't do without my lace lingerie, babydolls, corsets, etc. When I wear them and put on some high heels I'm in the mood, and DH too. LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

anyone know where i can get i really tight pvc dress :)


----------



## monalisa81

wanabeamama said:


> anyone know where i can get i really tight pvc dress :)

check out www.passion8.co.uk
there are some under costumes I guess.


----------



## Ifwisheswere

wanabeamama said:


> anyone know where i can get i really tight pvc dress :)

I have a red nurses outfit from ann Summers, I got mine from eBay. It's fab as it gives me a fab shape & zips from the top & bottom, it's so hot in there though!


----------



## wanabeamama

thanks i will check those out, i did see one in ann summers but it had really small boob parts i would have no chance fitting my mamas in that one lol


----------



## Ifwisheswere

wanabeamama said:


> thanks i will check those out, i did see one in ann summers but it had really small boob parts i would have no chance fitting my mamas in that one lol

I know what you mean about the boob bits :) I'm 36F so I always try on in there.


----------



## asibling4gi04

OMG love this thread ladies and..drum roll.....I am a lesbian. Havent been with a man in 10 years but my OH is just like a man looks like, acts like and has s*x with me like one! If you dont mind I will add our favorites..Mine is watching porn while we both play laying next to one another..I often close my eyes and imagine my OH with one of the hot girls in the flick. I know when I think of her with other hot females, it turns me wayyy on but if it were to really happen I would prob never be the same. She likes to strap on a big one and give it to me from behind (not anal) and she LOVVVVEEESSS when I get on top of her when she has it on.. We sometimes role play that she is a sick male patient and I am a nurse and I walk in to find her being naughty in her hospital bed and than I join in..LOL..TMI I know...okay well...thanks for this thread..I hope I did not offend anyone!!! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

awesome thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## mercedes2010

:haha: Loving this thread...so glad I found it. Coach and I are into S&M and a good spanking does warm me up for DTD! In all seriousness, it's a good thing we're kinky because otherwise this TTC thing would get way too clinical and not much fun!

Hoping that's not TMI but after reading some the resposes here, I highly doubt it! :winkwink: 

I also love corsets but have laid off tight-lacing since we started TTC!


----------



## BeesBella

I also love to read stories, either online or from a book, that always gets me going lol.
I don't have many female friends so it's nice to talk to people on here about stuff like this.


----------



## tankgirl

My fella likes my bum! Not anal, just to look at and feel :blush: If I wear tiny hotpants or really tight jeans I'm in for some :sex: that night :)


----------



## monalisa81

tankgirl said:


> My fella likes my bum! Not anal, just to look at and feel :blush: If I wear tiny hotpants or really tight jeans I'm in for some :sex: that night :)

Mine likes cleavage. If I wear something with a cleavage we get busy that night. :haha: I have breast implants and he loves the fullness. LOL!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Squishy said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy said:
> 
> 
> :O At first glance it sounds AWESOME... why have I not heard about this before?! lol
> 
> Like just a regular bullet vibe!? I don't know if you've been using a rabbit!!!! lol. But they are awesome!
> 
> But I would recommended getting rechargeable batteries. Energizer makes a pretty good set and they are not too expensive. I think the wall charger is like 15 bucks and it comes with two batteries, and a pack of four are like 10-15 bucks. Which obviously seems like a lot, but when you a good 100 uses out of them, its worth it!
> 
> And this post is just making me realize that I am off restrictions. I dislocated two ribs and was told to pretty much do nothing but rest for the last three weeks. I got off restriction yesterday but had a horrible migraine. So DH and I need to hit the sack!!! lol. Nothing kinky though, don't want to un do all my chiropractors hard work :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I have returned sex-toy educated! \o/ and OMG soo excited! So I went searching for a bullet, found many a couple that I like the look of and which I will buy.. but then I stumbled on this baby - its called We-Vibe II - shaped like a C, one bits fits inside you and the other bit on your clit and its vibrates \o/ while also allowing plenty of room for your partner to enter too. (Now if it would also do the washing and ironing I would be in HEAVEN.) It's expensive but looks so bloody awesome.
> 
> Anyhoo, its ordered with a whole load of other goodies, incl stuff to delay DH. No idea why I never thought of going on a sex-toy shopping spree before - you would've thought I would with the problems we have :dohh: - so thankies girlies for this thread and making the light-bulb switch on! :D
> 
> Heather - dare I ask how you dislocated two ribs?  And lol try not to hurt yourselves in your post sex-drought^  hehe.
> 
> ...Now I must try be patient and not tear the parcel out of the postmans hands when my goodies arrive. :happydance:Click to expand...

A couple things. 1) dollar store batteries. They're not generally as powerful as say energizer, but they'll preserve the life of your toys for that exact reason. And they're cheaper, and usually dont die as fast. 2) I have a friend who has the We Vibe, and she LOVES it. To the point that OH and I are considering trying it out  But I have a hard time not using my bullet. I love that darn thing! (https://www.allsexreviews.com/lipstick_vibrator.html)



Jess137 said:


> I love this thread! I'm NORMAL!!! (Haven't considered myself normal for a long time!)
> 
> We do anal pretty often, DH loves it, but I have hemorrhoids that flare up sometimes with anal. I enjoy it also, it feels really good but I have to really concentrate on relaxing and go really slow at first otherwise it hurts. DH love to have his nipples licked/sucked, which probably isn't that weird, but he LOVES it. He also like to give me oral, which is good because I can't finish just with penetration. DH has also recently discovered that he likes it when I give him oral but he stands up and has me just sit still and he moves himself, I think he feels like he is in a porno! Gonna have to knock this stuff off though, can't make a baby like that!
> 
> I don't have any weird fetishes but I do like thinking about taboo stuff, like being dominated, etc. but haven't actually tried being dominated iykwim. Lots of ideas here though, I'll have to keep up with this thread!

You should try and get your man to incorporate blindfolds. It's AWESOME for foreplay. Have him blindfold you, while you're laying on the bed (or wherever) and then gently touch, lick, breathe on all different parts of you. Not knowing what he's going to do, or where, makes it so much more intense! The other one I like is being tied up. My ex used to just tie my hands behind my back with a neck tie, and then proceed with foreplay...touching, kissing, oral etc. It drove me WILD cause I couldn't use my hands at all (and I'm a big clawer/grabber...I have to have something to grip. I've ripped hotel sheets off the bed before haha!) I'm trying to warm OH up to both of those...they're SO much fun!



PoasCrazy said:


> I love anal. Go get anal-eze. It will numb you up and it wont hurt as bad. Once you try it you never know , you might love it. If you feel like you need to poop during , stop and wait until another day. Your insides are too irritated to continue .... soorrry if TMI

That's very interesting, and SO good to know! My insides must be pretty irritated on a regular basis, cause it ALWAYS feels like that!



tankgirl said:


> My fella likes my bum! Not anal, just to look at and feel :blush: If I wear tiny hotpants or really tight jeans I'm in for some :sex: that night :)

My man is a booty man too. Lol he (jokingly) asked if I'd get butt implants the other day. He LOVES booty! Unfortunately I'm pretty flat bottomed..I'm just little in general...when we first met though was just after my daughter's first birthday, and I still hadn't lost the baby weight (which, luckily for him, was all in my booty!)...I've lost it all now though, and there's nothing there anymore...so he's all "I cant wait for your booty to get big again when you get preggers!) haha. I should start doing some butt workouts. 
He hates boobs too lol. Not like, he's disgusted by them persay, but he cant stand breast implants (to the point where he's turned down girls [before we met of course] upon finding out they had implants) and always says how he loves mine cause they're little. I kind of like that he's not a boob man...since BIG BOOBS is a common trend now a days, it's nice to not have to feel inadequate in that area :)


I'm a little concerned about using toys...I used to be UBER sensitive, to the point that I couldn't receive oral, or even touch my "button"...cause it was just too sensitive..and it would only take all of probably 2 minutes to have me orgasming during sex. Now that I've started playing with my toys though (I had my lil bullet sitting in my drawer untouched for almost a year!) I'm far less sensitive and it takes a lot longer to reach orgasm...I definitely dont want OH to feel like I HAVE to use a toy to climax..but I almost do now. I kind of hate that lol. So now I've started looking into "sensitivity" gels for women...stuff like that...is that normal!? To get desensitized?


----------



## wanabeamama

my man is a bum man he touches it every time i walk past him, he loves me wearing short tight dresses ;) he likes boobs a bit too but its all about the booty i think its a black man thing lol 

misscourtneyp. Nobody is inadequet to there partner it sounds like your just perfet for him my ex used to hate my bum even tho i had a size 8 waist i have a big bum n big boobs my ex used to call me fat and wanted someone with little boobs and a little bum but my current partner loves my bum n boobs and if i put the tinyest bit of wait on he gos wild he loves it so its all about how your partner sees you and what turns them on thats why we come in all shapes and sizes because all men like different things ;) x


----------



## Heather9603

The only thing I can say about Anal ease is that I would NOT recommend it just because if you are being ripped or hurt, you won't feel it and can do some serious damage!

I wound recommend doggy style anal and using a bullet vibe. The clitoral stimulation helps relax you.


----------



## geogem

clitoral stimulation with anal is a must - it really relaxes you and makes it much easier!


----------



## PoasCrazy

Heather9603 said:


> The only thing I can say about Anal ease is that I would NOT recommend it just because if you are being ripped or hurt, you won't feel it and can do some serious damage!
> 
> I wound recommend doggy style anal and using a bullet vibe. The clitoral stimulation helps relax you.

I can still feel every sensation, just not as much. If you use as directed you will still know when you are getting hurt. It also helps take away some of the pressure feeling. Trust me, I got one small nick and knew it instantly.


----------



## Jess137

Lately when we do have anal I just lay down flat on the bed on my stomach with my legs together and we do it that way. He seems to like it better because I can still turn my head and we can kiss, and be closer physically than doggy style.


----------



## monalisa81

I don't want this thread to get lost, so bump :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

me neither bump


----------



## Hispirits

i read this thread yesterday an realised what a bore i am, :haha:
so when dh came home from work last night and i said to him i think we should do anal, his jaw hit the floor, so funny. we usually only do it when i'm drunk :haha:
so i just went into ann summers an brought lots of new toys, i got a finger rabbit :mrgreen: :happydance:


----------



## Heather9603

So where does everyone keep their toys? I keep mine in a box beside my bed. Which I will have to figure out somewhere else once we have a kiddo! lol.

I was babysitting my neighbors grandson, he's 3. Well I've watched him since he was like 18 months old so he sometimes stays here til really late (His mom works as a waitress and works late hours) So he often gets a bath and goes to bed here.

Well he likes our tub better because its big and has a "hose" (removable shower head) So he was out of his bath and running around our room when he goes "OHHHH! You have a TREASURE BOX! Can I open it!?"

Man I ran for that kid so fast and tried to redirect his attention, but he kept asking about it all night :haha:


----------



## MissCourtneyP

I have another one lol. We really like to masturbate together. It started when we first started dating...OH doesnt wear condoms..ever. So rather than being risky and just pulling out, we'd stop and lay on the bed with our heads at opposite ends, and finish manually together. At first I was like "uhm...really?" (Keeping in mind, I hadn't ever really touched myself at this point in time...certainly not in front of anyone else.) but it turned out to be REALLY hot, and it's become a regular part of our rendezvous'. He LOVES to watch me play with myself, and I love to watch him. This is when he really likes to focus on my feet (and he tries to be discreet about it..lol so cute) and something about that is SO hot...knowing there's that one part of my body that drives him wild lol.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Hispirits said:


> i read this thread yesterday an realised what a bore i am, :haha:
> so when dh came home from work last night and i said to him i think we should do anal, his jaw hit the floor, so funny. we usually only do it when i'm drunk :haha:
> so i just went into ann summers an brought lots of new toys, i got a finger rabbit :mrgreen: :happydance:

Lol maybe I'm an odd one out, but I wouldn't say you're a bore because you don't do anal regularly...lol we have a pretty wild sex life, and anal is not (and never will be) a part of that at all :D


----------



## Heather9603

Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.

I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> So where does everyone keep their toys? I keep mine in a box beside my bed. Which I will have to figure out somewhere else once we have a kiddo! lol.
> 
> I was babysitting my neighbors grandson, he's 3. Well I've watched him since he was like 18 months old so he sometimes stays here til really late (His mom works as a waitress and works late hours) So he often gets a bath and goes to bed here.
> 
> Well he likes our tub better because its big and has a "hose" (removable shower head) So he was out of his bath and running around our room when he goes "OHHHH! You have a TREASURE BOX! Can I open it!?"
> 
> Man I ran for that kid so fast and tried to redirect his attention, but he kept asking about it all night :haha:

I have a pouch, called a Be Quick by a diaper bag company called Ju Ju Be (I'm hoping someone here knows them LOL they're my FAVE!) and I keep my toys in that, or a Large pouch from their Be Set (that one has two zippers, and you can lock them ;) ) which I then keep in my bedside table.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.
> 
> I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.

You should offer to do it together then! 10x the hotness. For serious.


----------



## jenniferttc1

MissCourtneyP said:


> I have another one lol. We really like to masturbate together. It started when we first started dating...OH doesnt wear condoms..ever. So rather than being risky and just pulling out, we'd stop and lay on the bed with our heads at opposite ends, and finish manually together. At first I was like "uhm...really?" (Keeping in mind, I hadn't ever really touched myself at this point in time...certainly not in front of anyone else.) but it turned out to be REALLY hot, and it's become a regular part of our rendezvous'. He LOVES to watch me play with myself, and I love to watch him. This is when he really likes to focus on my feet (and he tries to be discreet about it..lol so cute) and something about that is SO hot...knowing there's that one part of my body that drives him wild lol.

Wow I wish my husband would masterbate in front of me! ha ha But he refuses to masterbate even alone, he's the only man I know that says he doesnt get pleasure from it. But he's all for watching me :thumbup:


----------



## Heather9603

MissCourtneyP said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.
> 
> I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.
> 
> You should offer to do it together then! 10x the hotness. For serious.Click to expand...

Yeah we've tried, he's not a fan. Its torture for him because he sees me and just wants to "get in there" haha.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Heather9603 said:


> So where does everyone keep their toys? I keep mine in a box beside my bed. Which I will have to figure out somewhere else once we have a kiddo! lol.
> 
> I was babysitting my neighbors grandson, he's 3. Well I've watched him since he was like 18 months old so he sometimes stays here til really late (His mom works as a waitress and works late hours) So he often gets a bath and goes to bed here.
> 
> Well he likes our tub better because its big and has a "hose" (removable shower head) So he was out of his bath and running around our room when he goes "OHHHH! You have a TREASURE BOX! Can I open it!?"
> 
> Man I ran for that kid so fast and tried to redirect his attention, but he kept asking about it all night :haha:

I keep mine in the small dresser next to my hubbies side of the bed. I use to just keep it in my big dresser in my underwear drawer, until I realized it was hard to hide them away from my girl friends that would go in my room and look through my clothes. ha ha


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> MissCourtneyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.
> 
> I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.
> 
> You should offer to do it together then! 10x the hotness. For serious.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we've tried, he's not a fan. Its torture for him because he sees me and just wants to "get in there" haha.Click to expand...


Ah lol. Makes sense. We always do it at the end of our fun...or in the middle, to slow the pace a bit so he can last longer..never right at the beginning lol.


----------



## Hispirits

MissCourtneyP said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i read this thread yesterday an realised what a bore i am, :haha:
> so when dh came home from work last night and i said to him i think we should do anal, his jaw hit the floor, so funny. we usually only do it when i'm drunk :haha:
> so i just went into ann summers an brought lots of new toys, i got a finger rabbit :mrgreen: :happydance:
> 
> Lol maybe I'm an odd one out, but I wouldn't say you're a bore because you don't do anal regularly...lol we have a pretty wild sex life, and anal is not (and never will be) a part of that at all :DClick to expand...

nah i know but it was worth it to see his face and eyes light up! like someone said previously they always want what they can't have, so he thought it was his birthday! lol


----------



## Heather9603

How about some pictures of our OH's? Post them in my new thread :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/611346-taken-2nd-tri-lets-see-your-ohs.html


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Teeeheee love it!


----------



## Jess137

I just keep all the toys, lube, etc in my nightstand next to the bed. I don't have to worry about anyone looking around my stuff..


----------



## jenniferttc1

I have been offline all day! I'm not allowed to have sex until atleast tuesday night, cause doctor told me no since I go in for my HSG test, hubby is going mad, and thinking the worlds gonna end, cause "he wants what he can't have" ha ha


----------



## kelsey111

this thread is so fun, ive been sitting here for 30mins ready it all then i showed my OH and he's like i wana try anal lol 
so we just ended up having great :sex: and now his late for work :haha: 
thanks ladies you got us horney with this thread :rofl:
oh and he loves gagging pulling hair his a sweet man but in the bedroom his like another person! :D

few pic's love him so much :kiss::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







SDC12547.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









SDC12767.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## monalisa81

MissCourtneyP said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.
> 
> I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.
> 
> You should offer to do it together then! 10x the hotness. For serious.Click to expand...

Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## monalisa81

kelsey111 said:


> this thread is so fun, ive been sitting here for 30mins ready it all then i showed my OH and he's like i wana try anal lol
> so we just ended up having great :sex: and now his late for work :haha:
> thanks ladies you got us horney with this thread :rofl:
> oh and he loves gagging pulling hair his a sweet man but in the bedroom his like another person! :D
> 
> few pic's love him so much :kiss::cloud9:

LOL!! Now I wonder what my DH would do if I let him read all this :haha:


----------



## kelsey111

it was so funny he was like wow u ladies talk about everything! and then it got him horny reading it :rofl: xx


----------



## monalisa81

kelsey111 said:


> it was so funny he was like wow u ladies talk about everything! and then it got him horny reading it :rofl: xx

LMAO!! men :rofl:


----------



## Ifwisheswere

Heather9603 said:


> Okay I have another one too. I like when DH tells me that he masturbated. I don't know why but I find it SO hot! As long as he's getting sex regularly, he doesn't really do it that often. But for whatever reason I find it REALLY hot to know that he got himself off. Sometimes I ask him, he still finds it embarrassing, but he's less shy about it.
> 
> I've also caught him before, in the shower. I of course jump in and "give him a hand" lol.

I love knowing too  I get him to text me if I'm at work and he has. I think he was embarrassed too to begin with but knowing my reaction he now loves telling me :)


----------



## MissCourtneyP

monalisa81 said:


> kelsey111 said:
> 
> 
> this thread is so fun, ive been sitting here for 30mins ready it all then i showed my OH and he's like i wana try anal lol
> so we just ended up having great :sex: and now his late for work :haha:
> thanks ladies you got us horney with this thread :rofl:
> oh and he loves gagging pulling hair his a sweet man but in the bedroom his like another person! :D
> 
> few pic's love him so much :kiss::cloud9:
> 
> LOL!! Now I wonder what my DH would do if I let him read all this :haha:Click to expand...

OMG Mine would KILL me for outing his secrets!! haha. And, as I mentioned, he doesnt know that I'm aware of his fetish...so he'd die x 10. I should talk to him about it though haha, without showing him!


----------



## kelsey111

:haha: na mine dont care he just laughs :) x


----------



## Tracybabydust

My hubby is a boob man, foreplay, porn, toys, dressing up, bondage, blidfolds and basically anything is game, not ahuge fan of anal and neither is he but fingers for some bum fun as we call it is ok. Basically anything but now its standard sex with this whole ttc thing. Girls you made me wanna spice it back up, my hubby is lying hear next to me reading some of these threads but we have friends in the room playing darts at the moment, what a big shame. Thanks all for the ideas and sharing yr bedroom antics.:thumbup:


----------



## wanabeamama

im trying to oh to do "normal sex at the mo and im in my fertile period now and i was so angry last night when he slapped on a load of durex lube and whent in the wrong f*%ing hole need i say the whole thing was a desaster i should be oving on mon/tuesday grrrrrrrrr angry mad


----------



## monalisa81

wanabeamama said:


> im trying to oh to do "normal sex at the mo and im in my fertile period now and i was so angry last night when he slapped on a load of durex lube and whent in the wrong f*%ing hole need i say the whole thing was a desaster i should be oving on mon/tuesday grrrrrrrrr angry mad

It took some time for DH to understand that going from back to front in the same session is forbidden because it can cause vaginal infection. When I'm in my fertile period, I hide the lubes somewhere he can't find. LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

monalisa81 said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> im trying to oh to do "normal sex at the mo and im in my fertile period now and i was so angry last night when he slapped on a load of durex lube and whent in the wrong f*%ing hole need i say the whole thing was a desaster i should be oving on mon/tuesday grrrrrrrrr angry mad
> 
> It took some time for DH to understand that going from back to front in the same session is forbidden because it can cause vaginal infection. When I'm in my fertile period, I hide the lubes somewhere he can't find. LOL!Click to expand...

yeah he wouldnt ov gone from back to front hed of just finished in the back (such a waste) i have tried hiding the lube last time and he came upstairs with a bottle ov oliveoil i told him i had a bad stomach why is it that they dont get the hint when you have a bit of wind or feel like you might need the loo and say you cant cos you got stomac ache they say oh it will be ok youll feel better no i wont if i fart you wont like it then lol.
Its so anoying tho cos he doesnt want me to tell him when im fertile so no idea what im supposed to do luckily ive got a couple more days to work on it.


----------



## monalisa81

olive oil?! :saywhat: Wow he's determined :)
Maybe you should just tell him that you want to miss anal. You may say that it's boring to you having the same thing every time.


----------



## Heather9603

If it wouldn't turn him off, tell him you were constipated earlier and you are kind of sore?


----------



## wanabeamama

haha hes so strange tho in the 10 years we have been together hes never herd me fart or go for a number 2 haha he finds it gross lol think i shall try n do a deal tonight tell him that after tuesday he can have what he wants but untill then he has to give me hat i want :) to make the baby that WE want :)


----------



## Aliciatm

my husband keeps begging me to do anal but i said no its not happening haha .... i think he finally got its never gonna happen


----------



## wanabeamama

i usually love it once you can reax it feels way better than vaginal but at the mo he needs to remember that you cant make babies that way lol


----------



## Heather9603

I like it as a Taboo thing. I say don't knock it til you try it! I kept saying no no no for years. But New Years even going into 2008, I was a little tipsy and just let him! haha.


----------



## wanabeamama

Heather9603 said:


> I like it as a Taboo thing. I say don't knock it til you try it! I kept saying no no no for years. But New Years even going into 2008, I was a little tipsy and just let him! haha.

good to know im not alone hehe


----------



## Jess137

I like it too. We don't do it a lot anymore though. He is a huge butt man though. I mean he loves my boobs but he thinks it is so hot to play with my butt. Silly man! (Gotta admit though, he has a nice behind too!)

I did used to say no a lot but he convinced me and I realized I liked it.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

So OH is letting his foot thing out a lil more...he bit my heel last time we DTD, and I still cant believe how much it turned me on LOL. It was so unexpected, and animalistic and HOT.


----------



## FoleysWifey

wanabeamama said:


> haha hes so strange tho in the 10 years we have been together hes never herd me fart or go for a number 2 haha he finds it gross lol think i shall try n do a deal tonight tell him that after tuesday he can have what he wants but untill then he has to give me hat i want :) to make the baby that WE want :)

It took me a while to fart in front of mine, but now we barge into the bathroom while eachothers poopin :) It was embarrasing because the first time I farted in front of him he made a HUGE deal about it and made me blush...BUTTHEAD!


----------



## MissCourtneyP

FoleysWifey said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> haha hes so strange tho in the 10 years we have been together hes never herd me fart or go for a number 2 haha he finds it gross lol think i shall try n do a deal tonight tell him that after tuesday he can have what he wants but untill then he has to give me hat i want :) to make the baby that WE want :)
> 
> It took me a while to fart in front of mine, but now we barge into the bathroom while eachothers poopin :) It was embarrasing because the first time I farted in front of him he made a HUGE deal about it and made me blush...BUTTHEAD!Click to expand...

Lol we dont fart in front of each other, or pee with the door open etc. That was weird for me at first, cause my daughter's father, whom I was with for 3 years, we used to always leave the door open, and barge in on each other and fart in front of each other n stuff...no privacy haha. But OH is adamant that the little bit of mystery there is super imortant, and therefore refuses to leave the door open or fart in front of me etc. I dont mind that :) The only time he leaves the door open is when he showers (so the bathroom doesnt fill with steam lol) and I like that haha...I join him frequently.


----------



## Emleexx

This thread is hilarious ladies!!! Great way to pass the time! I'm heading back to 1st Tri to start one! 

Hope to see you all soon with BFP's!!!!
Xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

Tried the back door a few nights ago, and remember why I hate it! lol no matter how much lube, or relaxed I am I doesnt work. I think my bum is not capable of such things. :haha:


----------



## MissCourtneyP

jenniferttc1 said:


> Tried the back door a few nights ago, and remember why I hate it! lol no matter how much lube, or relaxed I am I doesnt work. I think my bum is not capable of such things. :haha:

Yay you're like me!!! haha. I just CANT do it.


----------



## wanabeamama

haha men are so strange sometimes lol well i did manage to get "frontdoor" sex just in time although it was doggystyle lol compromise thats what that is haha


----------



## wanabeamama

oh and im off to buy a naughty outfit after work to make sure we catch the egg tonight lol


----------



## BeesBella

I decided to try 'back-door' sex (liking the term lol). I enjoyed it and it didn't hurt too bad but was agony when the thrust (sorry for tmi) ! Maybe I need to try it while a little bit drunk ! Lol.


----------



## wanabeamama

you need to get him to stay still while you push back and become comfortable with what feels besti always find it more comfortable if i rest my head on the pillow and lower yourself so that you can feel him with your hand from between your legs or you could try having your knees together and his on the outside its a little ore comfy and it doesnt go in as far :)


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks for the tips =)
Will deffo try again cos I really enjoyed it !!!!


----------



## jenniferttc1

wanabeamama said:


> oh and im off to buy a naughty outfit after work to make sure we catch the egg tonight lol

I planned on doing the same thing, after my HSG test tomorrow! Nothing I love more than lingerie shopping, I feel much sexier wearing something pretty:)


----------



## Heather9603

Oh I thought of another one. DH loves it when I am bald bald bald. Well actually he likes a landing strip but I SUCK at giving myself one, so I usually just shave it all off lol.

And its not a porn thing. He just loves the way the skin feels so soft and smooth after a fresh shave lol. Plus we both feel like its "cleaner" lol.


----------



## monalisa81

Heather9603 said:


> Oh I thought of another one. DH loves it when I am bald bald bald. Well actually he likes a landing strip but I SUCK at giving myself one, so I usually just shave it all off lol.
> 
> And its not a porn thing. He just loves the way the skin feels so soft and smooth after a fresh shave lol. Plus we both feel like its "cleaner" lol.

def. agree with feeling cleaner. I had laser depilation on my whole body so I'm always bald now :)


----------



## SillyHale

Heather9603 said:


> Oh I thought of another one. DH loves it when I am bald bald bald. Well actually he likes a landing strip but I SUCK at giving myself one, so I usually just shave it all off lol.
> 
> And its not a porn thing. He just loves the way the skin feels so soft and smooth after a fresh shave lol. Plus we both feel like its "cleaner" lol.

I agree. It's so much better for bd and oral when it's shaved. DH also shaves himself bald down there and I love it :)


----------



## wanabeamama

hmmmmm what to wear :shrug: 
bunny outfit with fishnet tights
naughty school girl
sexy lace dress
corset and stockings
or just some lace french knickers and a bra
or my birthday suit lol


----------



## Heather9603

wanabeamama said:


> hmmmmm what to wear :shrug:
> bunny outfit with fishnet tights
> naughty school girl
> sexy lace dress
> corset and stockings
> or just some lace french knickers and a bra
> or my birthday suit lol

Which ever one makes him think about your hooha and not your bum :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## wanabeamama

pahahahahah so funny he only ever thinks of my bum lol i said to him last night that we gota go for it in the front tonight to catch the egg and he said ok but can i stick it up ya bum after that then hahahah men i just got home and hes feeling very low his dad is very poorly and hes just been to see him so maby i should be a little more suttle ive given him 2 glasses of wine to try and take his mind of it hmmmm i can only try.


----------



## geogem

hubby text me today to say he wants me laid on the bed dressed like a whore when he gets in tonight!!!.... so now i gotta figure out which whore outfit to wear!! lol!


----------



## Heather9603

geogem said:


> hubby text me today to say he wants me laid on the bed dressed like a whore when he gets in tonight!!!.... so now i gotta figure out which whore outfit to wear!! lol!

LOL!


----------



## wanabeamama

well the evening whent well i just had on some fishnet stockings and sexy unerwear with my killer heel christian louboutins on and he basicly just chased me up the stairs haha i think we were both supprised at how much we just enjoyed it and just totaly forgot about ttc...well that was after i told him to put the tube of ky back in the draw lol 
geogem: haha just get on the hooker heels with some skimpy undies lol


----------



## geogem

hooker heels at the ready!! frilly tu tu knickers and gorgeous red silk corset!! topped off with fishnets should do the trick!! makes me laugh as I am not even fertile atm!! should have made this effort near ovulation day!!!


----------



## S_Dowd

Oh my gosh!!! I love this thread, and I'm reading it at such a funny time!

DH and I recently started "testing the waters" with anal play. Up until now, I've been a "no way" kind of girl, but I've recently been intrigued by the idea, so we're giving it a go... I'm still not 100% sure we'll have actual sex, but I figure we have the rest of our lives to work up to it.

I'm definitely kinkier than DH, but he loves it and is really getting on board lol ;)

Let's see, here are our "fetishes":

vibrator
lots of sexy lingerie, crotchless panties, and thigh highs
spanking
we tie each other up
dirty talk
I LOVE to bite
DH loves for me to strip for him
And now we're starting with anal
I LOVE oral, but I keep getting bladder infections, so I can't receive it anymore :( Oh well, that's where the vibrator comes in handy!
I'll pretty much try anything once ;)

I'm so wild in the bedroom! Haha :) It makes me feel better knowing there are so many other kinky women out there! I love this thread! lol


----------



## geogem

S_Dowd said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I love this thread, and I'm reading it at such a funny time!
> 
> DH and I recently started "testing the waters" with anal play. Up until now, I've been a "no way" kind of girl, but I've recently been intrigued by the idea, so we're giving it a go... I'm still not 100% sure we'll have actual sex, but I figure we have the rest of our lives to work up to it.
> 
> I'm definitely kinkier than DH, but he loves it and is really getting on board lol ;)
> 
> Let's see, here are our "fetishes":
> 
> vibrator
> lots of sexy lingerie, crotchless panties, and thigh highs
> spanking
> we tie each other up
> dirty talk
> I LOVE to bite
> DH loves for me to strip for him
> And now we're starting with anal
> I LOVE oral, but I keep getting bladder infections, so I can't receive it anymore :( Oh well, that's where the vibrator comes in handy!
> I'll pretty much try anything once ;)
> 
> I'm so wild in the bedroom! Haha :) It makes me feel better knowing there are so many other kinky women out there! I love this thread! lol


i think in general women are kinkier than men!!! just because they get a physical identifier to show their turned on makes everyone think its the men!! definately not!!


----------



## Heather9603

Off subject....BUt I guess we should all be careful about LO's toys :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QDe3Fy7o2wc


----------



## BeesBella

Haha I <3 That !!!!!!!


----------



## Weebear

Just a thought, great game to spice up the sex life-Monogamy!! So muhc fun with this and try new things, great bonding and makes sex not just for baby making :)


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> Oh I thought of another one. DH loves it when I am bald bald bald. Well actually he likes a landing strip but I SUCK at giving myself one, so I usually just shave it all off lol.
> 
> And its not a porn thing. He just loves the way the skin feels so soft and smooth after a fresh shave lol. Plus we both feel like its "cleaner" lol.

I can not, for the life of me, shave bald. And I feel ridiculous because of that. OH likes me bald too, but I just cant bring myself to do it! I'm terrified to cut myself for one, and I always find that afterward it hurts/itches/pulls-on-my-undies, and that I just cant seem to get it nice n smooth like my legs. No idea how to fix that lol.


----------



## jenniferttc1

anyone know how I can learn to lap dance/strip tease? lol I'm so not moveablewith dancing:(


----------



## Heather9603

jenniferttc1 said:


> anyone know how I can learn to lap dance/strip tease? lol I'm so not moveablewith dancing:(

I'd like to know this too! lol. But I'm not sure if I could do it without laughing at myself lol.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Heather9603 said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> anyone know how I can learn to lap dance/strip tease? lol I'm so not moveablewith dancing:(
> 
> I'd like to know this too! lol. But I'm not sure if I could do it without laughing at myself lol.Click to expand...

I just feel so silly doing it! lol I have no rythem, and he's not a dancer either so i've never had practice. ha ha


----------



## jeoestreich

With us anything goes. We are always trying new things.


----------



## jeoestreich

S_Dowd said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I love this thread, and I'm reading it at such a funny time!
> 
> DH and I recently started "testing the waters" with anal play. Up until now, I've been a "no way" kind of girl, but I've recently been intrigued by the idea, so we're giving it a go... I'm still not 100% sure we'll have actual sex, but I figure we have the rest of our lives to work up to it.
> 
> I'm definitely kinkier than DH, but he loves it and is really getting on board lol ;)
> 
> Let's see, here are our "fetishes":
> 
> vibrator
> lots of sexy lingerie, crotchless panties, and thigh highs
> spanking
> we tie each other up
> dirty talk
> I LOVE to bite
> DH loves for me to strip for him
> And now we're starting with anal
> I LOVE oral, but I keep getting bladder infections, so I can't receive it anymore :( Oh well, that's where the vibrator comes in handy!
> I'll pretty much try anything once ;)
> 
> I'm so wild in the bedroom! Haha :) It makes me feel better knowing there are so many other kinky women out there! I love this thread! lol

We are the same way. I try anything once or twice.


----------



## glitter_xox

Lol I just read this whole thread! I am giggling and like one of the girls earlier said it turned me on! But DH is asleep because he has to be up at 3:30 AM tomorrow. 


Anyway, he REALLY likes when I dominate, and when I initiate things. I like to initiate by kissing all over his chest! That really gets him going. 

I really like when he lets me know he's really into it. And I basically love being spanked! He always wants to try anal but it just bothers me I guess. I've never tried it, and I'm sure someday I will, but for now I'm not interested!


----------



## S_Dowd

jenniferttc1 said:


> anyone know how I can learn to lap dance/strip tease? lol I'm so not moveable with dancing:(

I give my hubby lap dances... mostly on special occasions, but now that I'm thinking about it, I should probably do it, more, lol.

I don't really know what I'm doing, either. I recommend renting and watching Striptease with Demi Moore. That will give you a lot of good ideas. The biggest thing I'm learning is to go slow. Make him watch every movement. Oh, and touch yourself a lot. Guys love that.

Funny thing is, dancing for him usually turns me on. It's weird, but it works every time. lol

I really don't think that guys care if we're good, it's more the fact that we're taking our clothes off in front of them. haha!

So basically, find a good stripping song (search online for good ideas), go slow, and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Heather9603

I bought a few songs from the soundtrack to "Burlesque". I just havn't gotten th nerve to try any out yet haha. Express is a good slow one. I mean its got a good beat but its not TOO slow either. You could get some good hip grinding to it lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhiTB3N8ous

But I also like this one if you want something faster.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1qqj20zPPI


----------



## swanxxsong

jenniferttc1 said:


> MissCourtneyP said:
> 
> 
> I have another one lol. We really like to masturbate together. It started when we first started dating...OH doesnt wear condoms..ever. So rather than being risky and just pulling out, we'd stop and lay on the bed with our heads at opposite ends, and finish manually together. At first I was like "uhm...really?" (Keeping in mind, I hadn't ever really touched myself at this point in time...certainly not in front of anyone else.) but it turned out to be REALLY hot, and it's become a regular part of our rendezvous'. He LOVES to watch me play with myself, and I love to watch him. This is when he really likes to focus on my feet (and he tries to be discreet about it..lol so cute) and something about that is SO hot...knowing there's that one part of my body that drives him wild lol.
> 
> Wow I wish my husband would masterbate in front of me! ha ha But he refuses to masterbate even alone, he's the only man I know that says he doesnt get pleasure from it. But he's all for watching me :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm really behind on this thread, because I was on vacation but A) I love it and B) my hubby claims he doesn't masturbate either. I've never caught him, and he says he'd much prefer getting it from me. And somehow, I kind of believe him! LMAO. (that he doesn't do it, I mean, I know he'd rather have me help lol)



wanabeamama said:


> im trying to oh to do "normal sex at the mo and im in my fertile period now and i was so angry last night when he slapped on a load of durex lube and whent in the wrong f*%ing hole need i say the whole thing was a desaster i should be oving on mon/tuesday grrrrrrrrr angry mad

Aw that sucks, I'm so sorry. /: <3 But I agree with what others have said - maybe say you don't want anal to get 'too boring' or something so you wanna spice it up with a diff. position - maybe try a new one altogether? That way he doesn't know you're fertile and won't stress, but you're all going for the right hole. ;)

And no, this thread CANNOT die, I love it so!


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Mine likes 3sums or watching, public places and ora way to much lol. He keeps begging for anal but I scared shitless, no pun intended lol.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Heather9603 said:


> I bought a few songs from the soundtrack to "Burlesque". I just havn't gotten th nerve to try any out yet haha. Express is a good slow one. I mean its got a good beat but its not TOO slow either. You could get some good hip grinding to it lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhiTB3N8ous
> 
> But I also like this one if you want something faster.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1qqj20zPPI

We just watched Burlesque a couple of days ago, and I LOVE the music! I love how they sample Marilyn Manson for Beautiful People  It's a great song...

My FAVORITE song for stripping is Eyes On Fire, by Blue Foundation. SUCH a good song! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IHFVn0sv14

The music video is on Youtube as well, but it takes away the sexiness of it. I actually went to the strippers in town one night (I LOVE the strippers LOL) and one of them used this song for her set...I just about DIED, and orgasmed at the same time lol it was AMAZING.


----------



## PlainBoppli

Wow, what a thread. =)
My DH and I are so boring and ordinary (missionary, girl on top, once in a while doggie style) compared to you all and we're okay with that actually. :thumbup:
I'd rather not have anything stuck in my bum, although sometimes when we're DTD, DH accidently goes in there instead of the right hole...lol. :haha:
We do like to do it in various places around the house but we always end up back in bed because it's more comfortable. Our staircase hurts I tell you...lol.

I recently asked DH if he had any fetishes and he said no. :dohh: Me, I like to have my hair pulled, be bitten, have my breasts played with / sucked on, and just light body carresses will do. I'm not really that into kinkiness.

Years ago we had this porn DVD and I had never seen porn in my life before that and I sat there going' what the hell is this, it's horrible!!!' Paid $40 for crappy acting, crappy film making and crappy music. I am sure there are some good DVD's out there that are somewhat believeable.

DH gets turned on by people making out or having sex in tv and movies so I don't think porn is needed. =)

I would love to DTD in the rain or under a waterfall one day, that would be awesome. =)
Of course staying in a nice 4 or 5 star hotel suite and doing it gives is a sexual adreneline rush too (I told ya we are boring in the sex department, lol).

Thanks for sharing links for toys / outfits. I do have a question, anyone know of any links for plus size outfits? Fredricks of Hollywood doesn't really have that big of a selection for us plumper ladies. :winkwink:

Fun thread, but alas, dishes are screaming at me to wash them so off I go. =)


----------



## Mrs.Felton

PlainBoppli said:


> Wow, what a thread. =)
> My DH and I are so boring and ordinary (missionary, girl on top, once in a while doggie style) compared to you all and we're okay with that actually. :thumbup:
> I'd rather not have anything stuck in my bum, although sometimes when we're DTD, DH accidently goes in there instead of the right hole...lol. :haha:
> We do like to do it in various places around the house but we always end up back in bed because it's more comfortable. Our staircase hurts I tell you...lol.
> 
> I recently asked DH if he had any fetishes and he said no. :dohh: Me, I like to have my hair pulled, be bitten, have my breasts played with / sucked on, and just light body carresses will do. I'm not really that into kinkiness.
> 
> Years ago we had this porn DVD and I had never seen porn in my life before that and I sat there going' what the hell is this, it's horrible!!!' Paid $40 for crappy acting, crappy film making and crappy music. I am sure there are some good DVD's out there that are somewhat believeable.
> 
> DH gets turned on by people making out or having sex in tv and movies so I don't think porn is needed. =)
> 
> I would love to DTD in the rain or under a waterfall one day, that would be awesome. =)
> Of course staying in a nice 4 or 5 star hotel suite and doing it gives is a sexual adreneline rush too (I told ya we are boring in the sex department, lol).
> 
> Thanks for sharing links for toys / outfits. I do have a question, anyone know of any links for plus size outfits? Fredricks of Hollywood doesn't really have that big of a selection for us plumper ladies. :winkwink:
> 
> Fun thread, but alas, dishes are screaming at me to wash them so off I go. =)

I can't wait to DTD in the rain and try www.torrid.com for plus size outfits


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Mrs.Felton said:


> PlainBoppli said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what a thread. =)
> My DH and I are so boring and ordinary (missionary, girl on top, once in a while doggie style) compared to you all and we're okay with that actually. :thumbup:
> I'd rather not have anything stuck in my bum, although sometimes when we're DTD, DH accidently goes in there instead of the right hole...lol. :haha:
> We do like to do it in various places around the house but we always end up back in bed because it's more comfortable. Our staircase hurts I tell you...lol.
> 
> I recently asked DH if he had any fetishes and he said no. :dohh: Me, I like to have my hair pulled, be bitten, have my breasts played with / sucked on, and just light body carresses will do. I'm not really that into kinkiness.
> 
> Years ago we had this porn DVD and I had never seen porn in my life before that and I sat there going' what the hell is this, it's horrible!!!' Paid $40 for crappy acting, crappy film making and crappy music. I am sure there are some good DVD's out there that are somewhat believeable.
> 
> DH gets turned on by people making out or having sex in tv and movies so I don't think porn is needed. =)
> 
> I would love to DTD in the rain or under a waterfall one day, that would be awesome. =)
> Of course staying in a nice 4 or 5 star hotel suite and doing it gives is a sexual adreneline rush too (I told ya we are boring in the sex department, lol).
> 
> Thanks for sharing links for toys / outfits. I do have a question, anyone know of any links for plus size outfits? Fredricks of Hollywood doesn't really have that big of a selection for us plumper ladies. :winkwink:
> 
> Fun thread, but alas, dishes are screaming at me to wash them so off I go. =)
> 
> I can't wait to DTD in the rain and try www.torrid.com for plus size outfitsClick to expand...


LOL that WAS one of my fantasies...as a sequel to making out in the rain...but when I finally DID make out in the rain, it occurred to me....sex in the rain wouldn't be much fun...unless you're in a rainforest somewhere and the rain is body temp or warmer. Think about it...its FREEZING, and sticky...I'd probably be so focused on how darn cold I'd be that it just wouldn't be enjoyable.

NOW, though it's not exactly healthy (and CERTAINLY not when we're TTC), sex in a HOT TUB, in the rain....UBER sexy. Cause the rain is a nice, cool relief when you're in a hot tub...mmm.

OR, sex in a vehicle when it's pouring outside...also, UBER sexy...think back of a van with the back seats pulled out.

Oh, OR, sex in a tent when it's pouring rain (a water proof tent of course...in a very secluded area where no one is around to hear you haha)


----------



## Heather9603

Oh sex in the rain! That sounds like fun!

DH and I just tried something new, I gave him a blow job upside down (like head hanging off the side of the bed) I don't know why but it was HOT.


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Heather9603 said:


> Oh sex in the rain! That sounds like fun!
> 
> DH and I just tried something new, I gave him a blow job upside down (like head hanging off the side of the bed) I don't know why but it was HOT.

Oh I've done this before and it is very very hot :blush:


----------



## PlainBoppli

MissCourtneyP said:


> Mrs.Felton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlainBoppli said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what a thread. =)
> My DH and I are so boring and ordinary (missionary, girl on top, once in a while doggie style) compared to you all and we're okay with that actually. :thumbup:
> I'd rather not have anything stuck in my bum, although sometimes when we're DTD, DH accidently goes in there instead of the right hole...lol. :haha:
> We do like to do it in various places around the house but we always end up back in bed because it's more comfortable. Our staircase hurts I tell you...lol.
> 
> I recently asked DH if he had any fetishes and he said no. :dohh: Me, I like to have my hair pulled, be bitten, have my breasts played with / sucked on, and just light body carresses will do. I'm not really that into kinkiness.
> 
> Years ago we had this porn DVD and I had never seen porn in my life before that and I sat there going' what the hell is this, it's horrible!!!' Paid $40 for crappy acting, crappy film making and crappy music. I am sure there are some good DVD's out there that are somewhat believeable.
> 
> DH gets turned on by people making out or having sex in tv and movies so I don't think porn is needed. =)
> 
> I would love to DTD in the rain or under a waterfall one day, that would be awesome. =)
> Of course staying in a nice 4 or 5 star hotel suite and doing it gives is a sexual adreneline rush too (I told ya we are boring in the sex department, lol).
> 
> Thanks for sharing links for toys / outfits. I do have a question, anyone know of any links for plus size outfits? Fredricks of Hollywood doesn't really have that big of a selection for us plumper ladies. :winkwink:
> 
> Fun thread, but alas, dishes are screaming at me to wash them so off I go. =)
> 
> I can't wait to DTD in the rain and try www.torrid.com for plus size outfitsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL that WAS one of my fantasies...as a sequel to making out in the rain...but when I finally DID make out in the rain, it occurred to me....sex in the rain wouldn't be much fun...unless you're in a rainforest somewhere and the rain is body temp or warmer. Think about it...its FREEZING, and sticky...I'd probably be so focused on how darn cold I'd be that it just wouldn't be enjoyable.
> 
> NOW, though it's not exactly healthy (and CERTAINLY not when we're TTC), sex in a HOT TUB, in the rain....UBER sexy. Cause the rain is a nice, cool relief when you're in a hot tub...mmm.
> 
> OR, sex in a vehicle when it's pouring outside...also, UBER sexy...think back of a van with the back seats pulled out.
> 
> Oh, OR, sex in a tent when it's pouring rain (a water proof tent of course...in a very secluded area where no one is around to hear you haha)Click to expand...



*Sex in a waterproof tent in the middle of nowhere sounds much better than just plain in the rain, I guess unless it was just drizzling and not pouring down. =)
Plus who knows what's in the rain these days..chemicals, radiation, etc. Ick!*


----------



## PlainBoppli

Mrs.Felton said:


> PlainBoppli said:
> 
> 
> Wow, what a thread. =)
> My DH and I are so boring and ordinary (missionary, girl on top, once in a while doggie style) compared to you all and we're okay with that actually. :thumbup:
> I'd rather not have anything stuck in my bum, although sometimes when we're DTD, DH accidently goes in there instead of the right hole...lol. :haha:
> We do like to do it in various places around the house but we always end up back in bed because it's more comfortable. Our staircase hurts I tell you...lol.
> 
> I recently asked DH if he had any fetishes and he said no. :dohh: Me, I like to have my hair pulled, be bitten, have my breasts played with / sucked on, and just light body carresses will do. I'm not really that into kinkiness.
> 
> Years ago we had this porn DVD and I had never seen porn in my life before that and I sat there going' what the hell is this, it's horrible!!!' Paid $40 for crappy acting, crappy film making and crappy music. I am sure there are some good DVD's out there that are somewhat believeable.
> 
> DH gets turned on by people making out or having sex in tv and movies so I don't think porn is needed. =)
> 
> I would love to DTD in the rain or under a waterfall one day, that would be awesome. =)
> Of course staying in a nice 4 or 5 star hotel suite and doing it gives is a sexual adreneline rush too (I told ya we are boring in the sex department, lol).
> 
> Thanks for sharing links for toys / outfits. I do have a question, anyone know of any links for plus size outfits? Fredricks of Hollywood doesn't really have that big of a selection for us plumper ladies. :winkwink:
> 
> Fun thread, but alas, dishes are screaming at me to wash them so off I go. =)
> 
> I can't wait to DTD in the rain and try www.torrid.com for plus size outfitsClick to expand...

*I forgot about Torrid. We have one at the mall. Will have to have a looksee when finances get better (hopefully!!! They just keep getting worse and worse).*


----------



## PlainBoppli

*Ooooo a new topic within this topic... :

Scents. What scent drives your man wild?

What scent on your man drives you wild?

My hubby isn't really into scents all too much. I love the perfumes Victoria Secrets sells. I usually buy the mini $10 fragrances and they last me forever.

Now on him...I love any male body wash scent, Eternity for cologne, well, actually most men's colognes I I get frisky over. I don't know, I love 'em.

When I was younger I used to sneak in my brothers room and spray myself with Eternity. I love mens cologne!*


----------



## MissCourtneyP

PlainBoppli said:


> *Ooooo a new topic within this topic... :
> 
> Scents. What scent drives your man wild?
> 
> What scent on your man drives you wild?
> 
> My hubby isn't really into scents all too much. I love the perfumes Victoria Secrets sells. I usually buy the mini $10 fragrances and they last me forever.
> 
> Now on him...I love any male body wash scent, Eternity for cologne, well, actually most men's colognes I I get frisky over. I don't know, I love 'em.
> 
> When I was younger I used to sneak in my brothers room and spray myself with Eternity. I love mens cologne!*

He goes crazy over vanilla. Anything vanilla...it's his catnip. So I have some Warm Vanilla Sugar lotion from Bath & Body Works that I use on my legs especially when I'm looking to seduce him LOL. He can't resist!!! I've been meaning to get some of their body spray in that flavour :) LOVE it.

And I'm a sucker for Jean Paul Gaultier...Man, I think it's called. SO delicious, but my OH doesn't like it at all....I wasnt too keen on his cologne at first, but now it's "his" if you will, and I melt at the knees every time he puts it on.


----------



## jenniferttc1

My husband isnt really into the perfums, which is sad, cause i'm a big perfume freak! And he doesnt wear cologne, but one that really makes me melt is Giorgio armani. I could just lay on him, and smell him all day long!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Heather9603 said:


> Oh sex in the rain! That sounds like fun!
> 
> DH and I just tried something new, I gave him a blow job upside down (like head hanging off the side of the bed) I don't know why but it was HOT.

Ha ha I have tried that a few times, and ended up puking all over the place! I think his and my favorite is laying on the edge of the bed, and letting him control what happens!


----------



## jeoestreich

Heather9603 said:


> Oh sex in the rain! That sounds like fun!
> 
> DH and I just tried something new, I gave him a blow job upside down (like head hanging off the side of the bed) I don't know why but it was HOT.


My hubby loves this also.


----------



## Alie

Mine LOVES the choking/gagging stuff too! And he has the biggest dick I've ever been with :). Love my hubby! LoL.


----------



## tiger

Alie said:


> Mine LOVES the choking/gagging stuff too!* And he has the biggest dick I've ever been with *:). Love my hubby! LoL.

i just choked on my drink! :haha:


----------



## swanxxsong

tiger said:


> Alie said:
> 
> 
> Mine LOVES the choking/gagging stuff too!* And he has the biggest dick I've ever been with *:). Love my hubby! LoL.
> 
> *i just choked on my drink!* :haha:Click to expand...

Ahahaha, I did too! 

<3

--

Scents to drive hubby wild. Hm. He loves - and I mean loves - this perfume he bought for me while we were honeymooning in Ireland. So I guess that's his go-to. ;)


----------



## amyhw

mine has a thing for face sitting. personally I enjoy it because Im in complete control. normally,I would not care but the orgasm is amazing! Anyone else do this at all?


----------



## jeoestreich

amyhw said:


> mine has a thing for face sitting. personally I enjoy it because Im in complete control. normally,I would not care but the orgasm is amazing! Anyone else do this at all?

I do. My hubby loves it.


----------



## Vic20581

My hubbi is quite boring at the whole sex thing, iv done alot of naughty kinky things b4 him, but he jus likes normal sex, no toys, anal, oral, lubes nothin. This ttc thing isgonna be fun lol
xx


----------



## kelsey111

oh do u no y he doesnt likee to spice it up?? xx
im only getting throught ttc by spicing it up!!! lol


----------



## Vic20581

He works like 12-18 hrs a day, neva really been into sex. Hes jus always too tired for it, hes really loving tho, kisses, hugs tells me he loves me all the time, but told him if we want a baby he needs to get some energy, so bought him some passion tablets from H&B lol
xx


----------



## paula181

My OH is into the back passage too, tieing up, choking and the ass smacking (not into that though it hurts:haha: ) I thought he was a nice man when i meet him, ive corrupt him :blush::dance::rofl:

xx


----------



## kelsey111

aww bless him hun. yeah u need ALOT of energy for ttc lol Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## kelsey111

paula181 said:


> My OH is into the back passage too, tieing up, choking and the ass smacking (not into that though it hurts:haha: ) I thought he was a nice man when i meet him, ive corrupt him :blush::dance::rofl:
> 
> xx

:haha: im with u on this hun my OH was such a sweat quiet man now his totally differant in the bedroom :haha:


----------



## paula181

Hahaha i think its cos we are that comfortable with each other we like to try things out on each other!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## kelsey111

yeah deffo hun xx


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> This thread rocks!! My DH loves to do oral (on me) and he also like to choke me and pull my hair, which is crazy cuz he's so sweet and loving all the time, but when we get down to the dirty he likes to be super dominant, it's okay though cuz I just happen to like to be dominated :blush:

:blush: ^^^WSS:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

wanabeamama said:


> wow....... i really feel like a freek now :(

Why? No reason to feel like a freak....I don't mind anal at all...if I am in the mood. Dh loves it so it makes it easier to enjoy it knowing how much he does.:winkwink:


----------



## ChristinaG

i agree - I def don't mind when there's enough lube!
I love that my DH loves it.

(he's a bum smacker too, but not too hard! :haha:)

He also like when I wiggle into my pants - which usually means Im bloated as hell, and feeling SUPER un-sexy....but I'll take what I get! :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

hey ladies for all those kinky couples i have found a great website that sells sexy underwear, toys, lube ect its a geat site and delivery is really quick there are loads of great ideas to spice up things in the bedroom :)

www.sugarnspiceoutlet.com


----------

